# Was ist aus dem Spiel geworden?



## Haramann (14. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community,
vorne weg, kurz und knapp:
Ich habe mit WoW vor circa einem halben Jahr aufgehört (nachdem das Warten auf Cata began). 
Ich habe das Spiel ungefährt 2 1/2 Jahre gespielt und nachdem ich ein paar Alte WoW Soundtracks gehört habe, die mich an diese schöne Zeit erinnerten, wollte ich nunmal fragen was aus dem Spiel eigentlich geworden ist.
Wie ist Cataclysm? Wie sieht es aus mit der Community? 
Ich wäre froh, eure Erfahrungen zu schilden, bzw. ob ihr den selber noch spielt. 
Soweit, ein ehemaliger Hordler <3


----------



## Soramac (14. April 2011)

Einfach mal 10 Tage spielen (Test-Version)


----------



## Haramann (14. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Einfach mal 10 Tage spielen (Test-Version)




Ich denke nicht, das man mit der 10 Tage Gratisversion die komplette Neue Welt sehen kann, geschweige denn die Community beurteilen.


----------



## Soramac (14. April 2011)

Wer weiss, veraendert hat sich eniges in Azeroth.


----------



## Haramann (14. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wer weiss, veraendert hat sich eniges in Azeroth.




Wie siehts mit der Community aus? Bzw. mit dem Spiel allgemein.


----------



## Shaila (14. April 2011)

Haramann schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit der Community aus? Bzw. mit dem Spiel allgemein.



http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/183966-was-ist-bloss-mit-uns-passiert/

Hier gibt es bereits einen Thread, der sich aktuell mit der Community befasst, du kannst dich ja in diesem gerne schlau machen und deine Meinung mit einbringen. Zwei Threads halte ich für überflüssig.


----------



## Felix^^ (14. April 2011)

Haramann schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed Community,
> vorne weg, kurz und knapp:
> Ich habe mit WoW vor circa einem halben Jahr aufgehört (nachdem das Warten auf Cata began).
> Ich habe das Spiel ungefährt 2 1/2 Jahre gespielt und nachdem ich ein paar Alte WoW Soundtracks gehört habe, die mich an diese schöne Zeit erinnerten, wollte ich nunmal fragen was aus dem Spiel eigentlich geworden ist.
> ...



Cataclysm ist nichts innovatives. Bei Blizz ist die Leidenschaft für das Spiel quasi weg. Es geht nur noch um geld.


----------



## Cantharion (14. April 2011)

Mir machts immernoch Spaß...eventuell ich eine tolle Gilde und Freunde ingame (sowie im RL) habe.



Felix^^ schrieb:


> Cataclysm ist nichts innovatives. Bei Blizz ist die Leidenschaft für das Spiel quasi weg. Es geht nur noch um geld.



Bei einer Firma geht es IMMER ums Geld ... werdet erwachsen.


----------



## Firun (14. April 2011)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Bei Blizz ist die Leidenschaft für das Spiel quasi weg. Es geht nur noch um geld.




Ich liebe ja solche Aussagen, musst ein ganz schöner Firmen-Insider sein um dir so eine Meinung bilden zu können dazu würde ich gerne mehr erfahren.
Schon schlimm das die Geld verdienen wollen... meine Güte warum machen die nicht alles kostenlos... haben ja so viel Geld und so wenig zu bezahlen....


----------



## spectrumizer (14. April 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich liebe ja solche Aussagen, musst ein ganz schöner Firmen-Insider sein um dir so eine Meinung bilden zu können dazu würde ich gerne mehr erfahren.
> Schon schlimm das die Geld verdienen wollen... meine Güte warum machen die nicht alles kostenlos... haben ja so viel Geld und so wenig zu bezahlen....


Trotzdem hat er irgendwo auch recht. Meine Leidenschaft für WoW ging auch mit Ende BC / Anfang Cata zu Ende, weil alles nur noch auf Massentauglichkeit getrimmt wurde, dadurch die Community immer schlimmer wurde und die "Seele" des Spiels mit jeder Expansion mehr und mehr den Abozahlen geopfert wurde.


----------



## Thoriumobi (14. April 2011)

Wieso hat er damit Recht? Diese Aussage von dir ist genauso allgemeinhaltig und kammscherend wie die andere. Aber es ist ja Mode, das etwas allgemein schlecht sein muss, nur weil es jemandem persönlich nicht mehr gefällt.


----------



## Soramac (14. April 2011)

Manche wissen gar nicht was für Kosten Blizzard allein für World of Warcraft hat und das nicht im europäischen Raum. Ebenso für die anderen Spiele, denn mit Diablo und Starcraft verdienen sie keine monatlichen Kosten.


----------



## Strate (14. April 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat er irgendwo auch recht. Meine Leidenschaft für WoW ging auch mit Ende BC / Anfang Cata zu Ende, weil alles nur noch auf Massentauglichkeit getrimmt wurde, dadurch die Community immer schlimmer wurde und die "Seele" des Spiels mit jeder Expansion mehr und mehr den Abozahlen geopfert wurde.



Ich habe auch mit WoW aufgehört da das game nur noch an Eq gebunden ist. die kleinen Gilden verdrängt wurden (gildenherausforderung bonuse etc) Und ich mich in einer 25mann gilde nicht wirklich wohlfühle. Dazu ist, wer nicht seit release raidet raus - man findet kaum rnd raids und wenn wipen sie beim 1 boss und die guten gilden sagen "ja ohne full epic wird das nix" 
*Will nicht auf fehlerfrei machen haben ist dies nen fehler ? Ende *"BC"* Meinst ende Lk? Kann ja sein das du das ganze addon langweilig fandest^^ *


----------



## Tamîkus (14. April 2011)

Haramann schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit der Community aus? Bzw. mit dem Spiel allgemein.



die Community is wie immer vl auch schlimmer... es wird in foren geweint weil arena leute manche klassen zu op finden und meinen alles mus auf 1 v 1 angepasst werden was unzählige klassen nerffs buffs nerfs buffs nerffs nachsich zog... ansonsten find ich die level gebiete tolll hat spass gemacht auf 85 zu lvln und das raiden macht auch spass vorallem manche hc bosse wie Maloriak sind sehr funny


----------



## spectrumizer (14. April 2011)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Wieso hat er damit Recht? Diese Aussage von dir ist genauso allgemeinhaltig und kammscherend wie die andere. Aber es ist ja Mode, das etwas allgemein schlecht sein muss, nur weil es jemandem persönlich nicht mehr gefällt.


Wieso soll er unrecht haben? Nur weil du anderer Meinung bist? Wurde WoW etwa nicht immer mehr auf Massentauglichkeit getrimmt, damit Blizzard mehr Abos hat und dadurch mehr Geld verdient? Hat sich die Community dadurch etwa nicht immer mehr in Richtung Keller entwickelt?

Mag sein, dass du das anders siehst. Für mich waren das jedenfalls die Gründe, dass meine Leidenschaft für WoW erloschen ist und ich ihm recht geben muss.



Strate schrieb:


> *Will nicht auf fehlerfrei machen haben ist dies nen fehler ? Ende *"BC"* Meinst ende Lk? Kann ja sein das du das ganze addon langweilig fandest^^ *


Ne ne, das passt schon so.  Für mich hat WoW schon mit Ende BC seinen Reiz verloren, als mehr und mehr Zugangsquests entfernt wurden. Hab LK nach einer Weile nochmal angespielt, den Dungeonfinder mitbekommen und ausprobiert und gemerkt, dass das nichts mehr für mich ist. Mitten im Run verlassen Leute die Gruppe, weil ihr Item nicht gedroppt ist oder weil es gedroppt ist und sie nix mehr anderes brauchten, habe ich vorher noch nie erlebt. Elite Mobs ausserhalb der Ini wurden entfernt, Inis selbst wurden immer einfacher, lief alles nach dem Motto einfach durchrushen und wegbomben, die meisten Bosse wurden nach dem Tank & Spank Prinzip umgehauen, etc. Für mich einfach viel zu einfach, öde und langweilig.


----------



## Cantharion (14. April 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Elite Mobs ausserhalb der Ini wurden entfernt, Inis selbst wurden immer einfacher, lief alles nach dem Motto einfach durchrushen und wegbomben, die meisten Bosse wurden nach dem Tank & Spank Prinzip umgehauen, etc. Für mich einfach viel zu einfach, öde und langweilig.


Dass es keine Elite Mobs mehr gab fand ich eigentlich positiv. Dauernd irgend ein highlvl zu holen war auch nicht Sinn der Sache.
Und alles war dafinitiv nicht zu einfach (Naxx protos, algalon, insanity run pdk, light of dawn).
Das extreme rushen kam eigentlich erst mit raidgear.


----------



## Rudi TD (14. April 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wurde WoW etwa nicht immer mehr auf Massentauglichkeit getrimmt, damit Blizzard mehr Abos hat und dadurch mehr Geld verdient? Hat sich die Community dadurch etwa nicht immer mehr in Richtung Keller entwickelt?



Kann ich dir nur beipflichten, der soziale Aspekt ging über die Jahre leider stark verloren. Zu gerne erinnere ich mich an die lustigen Instanz runs zu BC zurück, nicht weil die Instanzen so anspruchsvoll waren, sondern weil man sich in den Gruppen (meistens) einfach geil unterhalten konnte, und nach einem Wipe nicht gleich das große Geflame losging. War dann ein umso größeres Erfolgserlebnis, wenn der Boss nach dem fünften Versuch endlich im Dreck lag. Wer mal 5h Schattenlabyrinth erlebt hat weiß was ich meine... .

Geht mir im übrigen genauso mit der Buffed-Website. Ist mir in den letzten Jahren / Monaten immer unsympatischer geworden.


----------



## Silenzz (14. April 2011)

Rudi schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nur beipflichten, der soziale Aspekt ging über die Jahre leider stark verloren. Zu gerne erinnere ich mich an die lustigen Instanz runs zu BC zurück, nicht weil die Instanzen so anspruchsvoll waren, sondern weil man sich in den Gruppen (meistens) einfach geil unterhalten konnte, *und nach einem Wipe nicht gleich das große Geflame losging.* War dann ein umso größeres Erfolgserlebnis, wenn der Boss nach dem fünften Versuch endlich im Dreck lag. Wer mal 5h Schattenlabyrinth erlebt hat weiß was ich meine... .
> 
> Geht mir im übrigen genauso mit der Buffed-Website. Ist mir in den letzten Jahren / Monaten immer unsympatischer geworden.


Naja ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass schon zu BC-Zeiten deswegen einiger rumgeflamed haben, generell meinten ja alle damals, BC wäre der größte Crap etc.


----------



## Aki†A (14. April 2011)

Haramann schrieb:


> Wie ist Cataclysm?



am anfang ziemlich gut. die quests machen spaß. die gebiete sehen schick aus und die instanzen hatten nen gewissen schwierigkeitsgrad(welcher jetzt nicht mehr vorhanden ist dank nerfs und raid-equip^^) macht aufjedenfall spaß, aber leider wurde viel zu wenig umgesetzt was 2009(wurde doch 09 angekündigt oder?) angekündigt wurde.



> Wie sieht es aus mit der Community?



die ist noch mieser geworden als sie schon zu wotlk war. die wartezeiten im dungeonbrowser für tanks sind wie immer minimal kurz für heiler mittelmäßig und für dds unglaublich lang(je nach realmpool bis 40-60min). die tanks haben deswegen oft so ein schlechtes benehmen, nur weil ihre position gefragt ist und denken deshalb sie könnten jeden scheiß machen. dds und heiler benehmen sich oft nicht besser, aber bei tanks ist es halt besonders auffällig, weil diese dann auf einem besonders hohen thron sitzen.
meistens sagt nichmal die halbe gruppe hi und ist auch sonst nich sehr gesprächig. man wird wegen jedem scheiß rausgevotet und mitten in der ini wird einfach geleaved weil irgendwas schief gegangen ist oder das gewünschte item nicht gedroppt wurde. die globalen channels werden zugespammt und die foren sind voll mit hass :/ das ganze wird sich warscheinlich noch verstärken, da bald die tanks nochmal mehr in den arsch geblasen bekommen dank dem neuen Ruf zu den Waffen-Feature

(ich übertreib eventuell ein bischen. wenn man die richtigen leute findet ist die stimmung durchaus gut.)

naja und blizz's neues konzept scheint nicht so ganz aufgegangen zu sein. alle 2 wochen wird an irgendner klasse gebastelt, weil einzelne fähigkeiten im pvp oder pve zu stark sind. is zur zeit einfach nur balance-ping pong.


----------



## Ralil (14. April 2011)

Also ich weiß gar nicht was alle immer haben
entweder hab ich wohl ein riesenglück oder ihr übertreibt.
Auf 20 rnd innis wo alles ganz gesittet und höflich zu geht
kommt vllt 1ne wo iwer rumspinnt.

ich hab das auch noch nie erlebt das iwer geflamed wurde wenn er gesagt hat er kenne die inni nicht, bei mir wurde immer erklärt und geholfen.
ich scheine da einfach glück zu haben.

gut was öfter vorkommt ist das wär leaved wenn ma was net klappt oder n item net droppt, aber meist wartet man dann nur 2 min und es geht weiter (ja selbst wenn der tank leaved)

so long


----------



## Hordewikinger (14. April 2011)

also die community ist zum größten teil ziemlich abartig geworden, siehe handelschat, ini, pvp und normales sozialverhalten 

und das spiel is gammelig geworden. Die Inzen sind n witz geworden, im pvp hat blizzard von seinem eigenem spiel keine ahnung während es klassen nerft und andere pusht was schon rein logisch dumm ist. Und raiden hatte mich noch nie interessiert.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. April 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wieso soll er unrecht haben? Nur weil du anderer Meinung bist? Wurde WoW etwa nicht immer mehr auf Massentauglichkeit getrimmt, damit Blizzard mehr Abos hat und dadurch mehr Geld verdient? Hat sich die Community dadurch etwa nicht immer mehr in Richtung Keller entwickelt?



Es ist richtig, dass WOW immer mehr auf Massentauglichkeit getrimmt wurde.
Unwahr ist, das etwas deswegen automatisch schlechter wird.

Das ist so ein wenig wie in der Musikszene. "Huch meine Lieblingsband wird von mehr als 20 Leuten gehört? Weg damit."

Das die Community "schlechter" im Sinne von egoistischer, geworden ist ist unbestreitbar.
Gleichzeitig ist WOW aber entschlackt und immer weiter evolutioniert worden.
Die Tatsache, dass man sich einem Massenmarkt geöffnet hat, trägt sicherlich dazu bei, dass es WOW nach 6 Jahren noch gibt und es sogar noch weiterentwickelt wird. 
Wie meistens im Leben sind Veränderungen werder nur gut noch nur schlecht.


----------



## Kamsi (15. April 2011)

Herbst 2010 - im Büro von Jean-Bernard Lévy

Vivendi: "Bis Weihnachten muss das Spiel in den Regalen stehen, sondern verlieren wir u. U. Millionen!" 

Blizzard: "Aber das Spiel muss noch ausführlich getestet und verbessert werden, wir brauchen noch mindestens 3 - 4 Monate" 

Vivendi: "Ihr bekommt genug Kohle von uns um fähige Entwickler zu beschäftigen - tritt ihnen in den Arsch und sorg dafür, dass das Addon zügig fertig wird, sonst treten wir DIR in den Hintern...!"

Blizzard: "Aber IHR wolltet doch, dass wir das Spiel bereits mit Trailern und Interviews promoten. Wir haben doch gesagt, dass es noch eine Weile dauern kann, bis wir mit unserem Produkt auch halbwegs zufrieden sind..."

Vivendi: "Das interessiert doch jetzt keinen! Macht es halt wie Microsoft: Die Dinge, die noch fehlerhaft sind, lasst ihr erst mal aus dem Spiel und kündigt sie als zukünftige Features für die nächsten Patches an. Die Fans lieben Patches mit Content. Oder wärmt ein wenig von dem alten Inhalt wie z. B. alte Instanzen auf, dass wird die Leute erst mal ruhigstellen."

Blizzard: "Das wird den Fans nicht gefallen - und davon abgesehen: Ein so komplexes Spiel hat unvermeidlicherweise ne Menge Bugs, wir müssen wenigstens die gröbsten Schnitzer bei den Beta-Tests abfangen, bevor sie auf den Testrealms alle auffliegen, oder sogar schlimmstenfalls ins Live-Produkt mitgenommen werden."

Vivendi: "Dann seht eure Testrealms doch einfach als Haufen von gratis Beta-Testern. Die Spieler werden die Fehler schon aufdecken, und ihr könnt sie dann verbessern, während wir das Spiel launchen. Wenigstens verdienen wir dann bereits an den Abo Gebühren während ihr noch an den Macken des Addons schraubt..." 
(Anmerkung: Die - wie wir ja jetzt wissen - fast 70% der gesamten Einnahmen Vivendis ausmachen, wie vor einigen Seiten zu lesen war!!!)

Blizzard: "Das wird Unmut unter den Fans erzeugen, das gefällt mir nicht!"

Vivendi: "Ist mir egal, Dein Gesicht gefällt mir auch nicht, aber wir sind seit kurzem diejenigen, die Euch feuern und mit Personal ersetzen können, dass auch spurt, also mach gefälligst wie wir beschlossen haben!"


----------



## -Groka- (15. April 2011)

Hihi, genau sowas ging mir auch schon oft durch den Kopf.
Das Spiel wurde mit aller Kraft rechtzeitig zum Weihnachtsgeschäft rausgepresst und das halt nur mehr oder weniger halbfertig .


Zur Community kann man viel sagen, aber unterscheidet sie sich denn so sehr von anderen Onlineorientierten Spielen, die für eine breite Masse gedacht sind?
Ich denke nicht.


Mir persönlich ist das Spiel mittlerweile zu schnell, viel zu schnell und in den meisten Situationen auch viel zu leicht, man bekommt irgendwie das Gefühl, dass alles zwangsläufig aufs raiden hinaus laufen soll, weil Leveln und die erste Ausrüstung zusammen sammeln eigtl. ne Sache von maximal 2 Wochen ist .

Aber ich bin halt seit Jahren in einer netten Gildengemeinschaft, in der wir auch seit jeher relativ erfolgreich raiden,
das ist das, was mich noch in diesem Spiel hält.


----------



## Larn2 (15. April 2011)

Ich finde die Wow-Community echt dufte. Als Misanthrop fühlt man sich total bestätigt.


----------



## Deligor (15. April 2011)

Larn2 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Wow-Community echt dufte. Als Misanthrop fühlt man sich total bestätigt.



Halleluja 

Die leute mit denen ich regelmäßig zu tun habe sind nach wie vor top (hoff ich doch ) Aber es stimmt mich schon miss wieviele Beleidigungen so durch wow fliegen...Besonders im pvp hat assoziales verhalten extrem zugenommen..bitter bitter

Mfg Del


----------



## Pulmi (15. April 2011)

für mich als gelegenheitsspieler (2 h am tag, wenn die kinder im bett sind) macht das spiel noch viel spass. liegt sicherlich auch daran das ich ne tolle gilde mit netten leuten hab, die zumeist das selbe spieleverhalten haben wie ich. 
kann mir aber vorstellen, das wenn man viel zeit im spiel verbringt, der aktuelle raidcontent erledigt, das spiel schnell ausgelutscht ist.
was die community angeht... hmmm hab ich wenig mit zu schaffen. ich schaff mir meine eigene.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. April 2011)

Ich kann jetzt noch nicht so gut die Community beurteilen, da ich erst wieder seit ein paar Tagen Spiele, doch da es um das Spiel allgemein geht.... Ich finde, dass es viel zu einfach geworden ist.

-Man braucht keine Schlachtfeldanmelder mehr aufzusuchen
-Questziele werde auf der Map genaustens angezeigt
-Man kann bei einem Lehrer alle Berufe lernen
-Hunter haben mit Level 1 ihrer Pet und Schurken DW
-Die lvl 10 klassenquests wurden abgeschafft


Mehr kann ich momentan noch nicht beurteilen.

Achso, was mich auch stört ist die Inflation. Ein Stack Kupferbarren hat bei wotlk nicht mehr als ein Gold gekostet, jetzt kostet das Stack bis zu 120g im ah. Hat natürlich den Vorteil, dass ich jetzt bis lvl 80 ausgesorgt habe, was das Ausbildungsgeld und so weiter anbelangt, doch ist das ja nicht Sinn der Sache.


----------



## Rainaar (15. April 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> -Man braucht keine Schlachtfeldanmelder mehr aufzusuchen
> 
> _Klar, das war schon echt toll damals als man dann mit zig anderen in der BurgSW rumstand. _
> 
> ...


----------



## MasterCrain (15. April 2011)

Ein Kurzes Mathebeispiel zur community (Zahlen frei erfunden)

früher: 1.000 Leute Spielen WoW, 10 davon sind Mistkerle
heute: 100.000 Leuten Spielen WoW, 1.000 davon sind Mistkerle 

Ist die community heute also wesentlich schlechter als Früher? Nein. Wir sind nur viel mehr.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. April 2011)

Ich werde nun meine persönliche Meinung sagen, ob dies tatsächlich so zutrifft, ist mir derweil eigentlich egal.

Ich glaube, das WoW langsam das schwerwiegende Problem bekommt, das die Unzufriedenheit vieler Spieler steigt. Mit Cata wurden zwar einige Klassen umprogrammiert und neue Questgebiete sowie Instanzen geschaffen, jedoch fehlt MIR irgendwie eine tatsächliche Veränderung.

Die Klassen benutzen andere Fähigkeiten als vorher, es sind ein paar Quests, Erfolge + Instanzen mehr, aber es ist nichts neues dazu gekommen.

Mein Weg durch Cata war eine kurzweilige Levelorgie mit sämtlichen Quests innerhalb von 2 Wochen, danach einige normale Instanzen, heroische Instanzen mit einer fremden Gilde und schließlich hier und da mal Argaloth und nachdem ich wieder öfter angesprochen wurde dann ein Gang nach Rohash.
Nun habe ich seit Ende Januar alle Berufe auf 525 (auch Archäologie), alle Quests fertig, jeden Ruf auf erfürchtig und quasi meinen Dungeonheld in der Tasche.

Was mich besonders verärgert ist einfach, das z.B. Berufe nur notdürftig erweitert wurden. Man bekommt klar das Gefühl, das man bei Blizzard irgendwie 525 Punkte zusammenkriegen musste. Danach ist so ein Beruf nicht mehr so viel wert. Zwischendurch kommen Anfragen, ob man Chaoskugeln besitzt (seelengebundene Items, die beim Endboss einer heroischen Instanz droppen) und ob man mal kurz den Gegenstand für 10 Gold TG herstellen könnte.

Anstatt irgendwas bezüglich der Klassen zu ändern, vllt. ein Synergie-System einzuführen (Supporter u.ä.), wird versucht, alle Klassen weiter anzugleichen. Im 1v1 im PvP sollen alle gleich stark sein, genauso sollen auch weitere Klassen den Job einer anderen Klasse wie damals ausführen können. Resultat ist ein Wegfall vieler Buffs, da sich alles gegenseitig überschreibt und sich gleichspielende Klassen.
Man hat das Gefühl, ein Baum (ehemalig) müsste genauso viel Nahkampfschaden wie ein Schurke machen.


----------



## Netjeri (15. April 2011)

Ich habe WoW aufgehört mit Classic, und jetzt wieder mit Cataclysm angefangen.

Ich persönlich liebe Cata. Ich geniessen die Umsetzung der Quests. Bis jetzt habe ich jede Quest gelesen und die zwei, drei Stunden die ich pro Tag spiele sind richtig spassig.

Ich habe jetzt auch angefangen PVP Gear und PVE Gear in HCs bzw rated BGs zu sammeln. Ich habe zu 90% nicht das erlebt was hier tagtäglich drin steht. Mir ist aber bewusst und auch selbst passiert das Leute einfach aus der Instanz verschwinden. Aber z.B. gestern Abend wurde in der HC ein neuer Tank geduldig von der gesamten Gruppe aufgenommen. Alles erklärt und vier Mal gewipt. Niemand hat sich beklagt. Aber auch hier, das gegenteil wurde von mir auch schon erlebt.

Teste doch das Spiel einfach an und schaue, ob es nach deinem Geschmack ist. Würde dir auch empfehlen die richtigen Leute natürlich zu finden um zusammen zu spielen. Die bemägelten Punkte die bei Randoms BGs oder Instanzen hier Tag ein Tag aus beschrieben werden, passiert, aber ich hatte diese Erfahrung höchstens mal jede Woche einmal.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. April 2011)

Netjeri schrieb:


> Ich habe WoW aufgehört mit Classic, und jetzt wieder mit Cataclysm angefangen.
> 
> Ich persönlich liebe Cata. Ich geniessen die Umsetzung der Quests. Bis jetzt habe ich jede Quest gelesen und die zwei drei Stunden die ich pro Tag spiele richtig spassig.
> 
> ...




Ich denke, es kommt auch darauf an, wieviel man spielt und was man spielt.

Jemand, der jeden Tag heroische Instanzen läuft seit über einem Jahr, findet mehr Extremfälle, als wer anders, der nur selten (mal hier und da) rennt.

Außerdem sind manche Leute abgehärteter als andere. Ich habe mich damals auch nicht für irgendwelche Probleme interessiert, merke aber aus der Masse heraus, das sich etwas verändert.

Beispiel aus WotLK: Ocolus. Der Ladebildschirm wurde eingeblendet und jedes zweite Mal dort, ist jemand direkt gegangen.
Beispiel aus den Todesminen: Wir laufen mit 4 Spielern und haben dann mal Gruppen, wo die 5. Person direkt die Instanz verlässt. 2 Mal.

Was mich besonders verärgert, sind die tollen Jungs, die mit unfertigem EQ (großteils unverzaubert, 318 ausgerüstet oder ähnliches) hc Instanzen laufen wollen, nicht ccn wollen, sterben und dann beleidigen. Gerade wenn man die Reaktion da im TS hört und wieder Repkosten farmt auf die Weise, ärgert man sich besonders. Es passiert selten, aber dennoch passiert es. Nicht nur einmal.

Das hat dann nichts mehr mit einem Fehler bei zB Ozruk zu tun, weil der Tank/DD noch nie da war, sondern das finde ich dann einfach richtig sche**e.


----------



## Netjeri (15. April 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich denke, es kommt auch darauf an, wieviel man spielt und was man spielt.
> 
> Jemand, der jeden Tag heroische Instanzen läuft seit über einem Jahr, findet mehr Extremfälle, als wer anders, der nur selten (mal hier und da) rennt.
> 
> ...



Klar das kommt immer darauf an wie viel man spielt. Oder in dem Sinne wenn man mit Randoms geht auch das gewisse Glück hat.

Ich sagen dir einmal ein gegenteiliges Beispiel. In einer HC, Random, war ein Tank falsch equipped. Unser Heiler hatte richtig nett ihm erklärt warum es schwierig wird und ob er nicht umskillen und tanken soll. (Er war Pala und ich hätte dan als Shadow Priest auch umgeskillt auf Heilig). Es kam ein Wort vom Tank: Motherf**** und er ist verschwunden.

Aber was mich stört, ist der anschein das es nur an der WoW Comm liegt. Es liegt doch auf der Hand das die Internet Kultur an sich so geworden ist. Zumindest vermittelt es diesen Eindruck, möchte ungern hier alle in den gleichen Topf werfen. Auch in Meridian 59 damals gabs flamer. Halt nicht in dem Masse wie hier. 

Aber jetzt nochmals on Topic zu bleiben.

WoW ist ja nur ein Spiel und deswegen sollte der Beitragsersteller doch einfach mal seine eigene Meinung darüber bilden, ansonsten gibt es im MMO Umfeld auch vernüftige Alternativen die vielleicht dan mehr den Geschmack treffen. Bezüglich Community kann ich dir nur eins sagen. Es gibt überall Leute die in die berühmten Schubladen der MMO Szene passen, wirklich überall. Auch im ach so erwachsenen Dark Fall oder Age of Conan. 

Was ich mir mehr wünschen würde, sind Foren mit viel mehr strikteren Regeln. Die findest du aber nicht in einem weitverbreiteten Medium wie Buffed sondern halt eher auf spezialisierten Seiten. Wie z.B. Administratoren.de wo ich jetzt hin gehe damit ich jetzt wieder an meine Arbeit rangehen kann .


----------



## Derulu (15. April 2011)

Aki&#8224;A schrieb:


> ...



Du magst die negativen Seiten des DF nicht? Dann nutz ihn einfach nicht, kein Mensch zwingt dich dazu. Über den DF jammern ihn aber trotzdem nutzen ist schizophren wie nur was. Wenn in deinen Augen die negativen Aspekte des Tool die positiven (zB kein stundenlanges persönliches Gruppenzusammenstellen) überweigen, kannst du immer noch (fast komplett) nach der alten Methode deine Gruppen zusammenbauen und den DF nur für den Instanzport und die Auswahl der Instanz benutzen. Aber nein, darüber jammern ist ja viel besser....



Kamsi schrieb:


> ...



Vivendi gibt es nicht mehr...nach der Fusion mit Activision heißt das Unternehmen Activison Blizzard (Blizzard auch nur in Anlehnung daran, dass der lukrativste Teil von Vivendi eben Blizzard war und sich mit dem Namen gut werben lässt)...



Aranamun schrieb:


> Man hat das Gefühl, ein Baum (ehemalig) müsste genauso viel Nahkampfschaden wie ein Schurke machen.



Muss er auch denn das System heißt "Bring the player not the class", daran ist nichts Verwerfliches...dass jeder, egal welche Klasse er spielt auch die Chance hat in einen Raid mitgenommen zu werden halte ich für nicht verwerflich, genausowenig wie den Klassen zu zugestehen, nicht hinter anderen hinterher zu hinken und damit erst recht wieder auf Grund der Klassen (und dem fehlenden Dmg) "diskriminiert" zu werden. 

Merke: es spielen nun einmal nicht nur Nerds mit Mathematikstudium im 14. Semester, die eine "perfekte" Gruppenzusammenstellung errechnen können ("da brauche ich noch den Buff von Klasse X, dazu passt dann gut der Scahden von Klasse Y, von Klasse Z haben wir bereits einen, na suchen wir uns lieber einen mit Klasse A, auch wenn wir einen 2. Z in der Goilde haben aber der bringt uns nix, schei* auf Gildenzusammenhalt, wir wollen "die Besten" sein, da können wir nur einen Z brauchen"), sondern in erster Linie Spieler die dafür nicht die Zeit aufbringen können, bzw. die gar nicht das mathematische Verständnis besitzen ( da zähle ich mich sicher dazu) um jedes Fitzelchen des kleinsten Buffvorteils auszurechnen


----------



## bkeleanor (15. April 2011)

Die Community:
Immer noch die gleiche wie seit beginn. wird immer noch geflammt in den bgs, die hauptstädte mit müll zugetextet, aber es gibt auch noch spieler die den umgangston nicht verlernt haben und sich noch auszudrücken wissen.

Das spiel selber war nie besser als zur Classic Zeit (lvl 60). als epics noch nahe an die unbesiegbarkeit heranführten und legendäre waffen göttergleich waren.

heute ist das spiel für mich nur noch ein schatten seiner selbst und sobald ende april mein account ausläuft, habe ich damit abgeschlossen.


----------



## SonicTank (15. April 2011)

Wenn ich den ganzen subjektiven Kram hier lese, frage ich mich, inwiefern sich der TE damit eine "eigene" Meinung bilden soll. Wie schon ein paarmal erwähnt: Jeder erlebt ein Spiel anders, jeder kommt mit anderen Leuten mal mehr oder weniger gut klar.

Was mich noch wundert, wiedermal kommen hauptsächlich die Heuler (Bäähh... WoW is soooo schlecht, buhäää), anstatt das mal die positiven Aspekte des Spiels aufgezeigt werden. Danke an die Poster, die auch das nicht zu kurz kommen ließen. Klar gibt es Kritikpunkte, die ich aber gerne verschmerze. Entweder weil dran gefeilt wird, oder weil es mich schlicht und ergreifend nicht tangiert.

Ich geb jetzt mal ganz subjektiv meine Meinung wieder: Ich find das Game geil, sonst würd ich es nicht spielen.

Wie man das merkt? Ganz einfach, ausprobieren!

mfG


----------



## Super PePe (15. April 2011)

Ihr habt wie eh und je die Wahl

Zuspielen oder aufzuhören.
Sich dem Strom hingeben oder sich mit Freunden dagegen zustellen (da reichen meist eine Handvoll)
Berechtigt oder subjektiv heulend in Foren euch Luft (positiv wie negativ)machen, nach Streicheleinheiten haschend oder relativierend es zu ignorieren.
Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. April 2011)

Es gibt Dinge zwischen "ich liebe das Spiel" und "ich mag das Spiel nicht". Ich versuche nur, einige Punkte zu nennen, die mich stören. Positive Punkte sind einfach schöne Momente, die ich erlebt habe und die mich an dieses Spiel binden, die aber leider nur selten etwas mit dem Spiel bzw. der Spielmechanik zu tun haben/hatten.

Wenn ich davon spreche, das es mir gefällt, mit der Gilde den Löwen im Schattenhochland zu suchen und "The Lion sleeps tonight" mit erwachsenen Leuten (33-47 Jahre) zu singen und uns im TS zu erfreuen hat das nur wenig mit dem Spiel zu tun und wird wohl kaum Verständnis finden.

Es sind die kleinen Dinge des Lebens, die einen erfreuen.

Jedoch bringe ich stattdessen da Kritik an, wo ich es für wichtig halte. Unzufriedenheit der Spieler auf der einen Seite, Egoismus auf der anderen.

Ich versuche nur, herauszufinden, wie es dazu kommt und stelle daher einige Dinge heraus, die so nicht passieren dürften. Ich schätze, ein besseres Berufssystem (längere Farmzeiten) und allgemein etwas "Gaming Masochism" würde dem Spiel gut tun. Ich will kein Classic (ich kenne es ja auch gar nicht), aber ich kann mir vorstellen, das ein komplizierteres System im Spiel und vereinfachtes Gameplay besser wäre als das Gegenteil, was es derzeit gibt.

Binden tut ein Spiel nicht, wenn es vom Prinzip her einfach ist, aber eine extreme Schwierigkeit aufweist, sondern wenn man etwas dafür tun muss, um schlußendlich schöne Spielerlebnisse zu haben. Es fühlt sich so an, als wenn ich Minesweeper auf Extrem spiele und sogar der erste Klick eine Mine beinhalten kann. Sowas will man nicht.

Zelda war z.B. nicht so erfolgreich, weil man im nächsten Laden das Triforce kaufen konnte, sondern weil man etwas knobeln musste, die Kämpfe aber dafür mit der richtigen Technik "einfach" waren. Hier nehme ich mein Schwert und Schild und sobald mein Schild nicht abwehrt, sterbe ich. Dafür brauche ich keine anderen Waffen und allen Kämpfen vor dem Ganondorf auch kein Schild.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. April 2011)

> -Man braucht keine Schlachtfeldanmelder mehr aufzusuchen
> 
> _Klar, das war schon echt toll damals als man dann mit zig anderen in der BurgSW rumstand. _
> Ja, ich fand das klasse. Nennt man Realismus. Man könnte auch das Ausbilden entfernen und das Berufe Skillen, geht in die selbe Richtung. Alles wird einfacher, aber ich will es halt nicht einfach haben.
> ...


----------



## MasterCrain (15. April 2011)

> -Man braucht keine Schlachtfeldanmelder mehr aufzusuchen
> 
> _Klar, das war schon echt toll damals als man dann mit zig anderen in der BurgSW rumstand. _
> Ja, ich fand das klasse. Nennt man Realismus. Man könnte auch das Ausbilden entfernen und das Berufe Skillen, geht in die selbe Richtung. Alles wird einfacher, aber ich will es halt nicht einfach haben.
> ...


----------



## bkeleanor (15. April 2011)

SonicTank schrieb:


> Wenn ich den ganzen subjektiven Kram hier lese, frage ich mich, inwiefern sich der TE damit eine "eigene" Meinung bilden soll.



sage mir wenn ich mich irre aber genau um diesen subjektiven kram bittet der TE doch.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. April 2011)

1. In den Startgebieten gibt es einen "Lehrer für einen Beruf", der tatsächlich alle Berufe anbietet.

2. Beschützen, morden...mmoRPG  Nicht jeder questet fürs Maximallevel, ich lese mir gerne manche wirre Questtexte durch.


----------



## Long_Wolf (15. April 2011)

Oh Hilfe m1gtymage, deinem Post nach bist du noch im Startgebiet...ja die Grundlagen eines jeden Berufes kannst du da von einem Lehrer lernen, mehr aber auch nicht. Danach gehts wieder zum Spezialisten
JA man hat dafür gesorgt das die Klassen tatsächlich von Anfang an so gespielt werden wie es später auch ist, ein Jäger ist die ersten 10 Level kein melee mehr ! Und ja auch alle anderen Klassen haben frühere high-level fähigkeiten die ihren SINN ausmachen nun eher ! Und warum ? 

Weil es Schwachsinn war sich etwas verdienen zu müssen was dafür sorgt das man den Char auch wirklich spielen will --- Ich erinnere mich mit Grausen an die Zeit in der mein Jäger als Melee unterwegs war weil er das einfach nicht konnte ! Dafür war er nicht konzipiert ! Ähnliches liesse sich über jede Klasse sagen, die fühlten sich am Anfang eher an wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt...

Wo du vereinfachen sagst würd ich eher von entschlacken reden, der ganze Müll der so überflüssig war wie ein Kropf wurde entfernt. Wo gerade schon vom Jäger die Rede war...Immer musste man Pfeile kaufen und wollte man im Endcontent mitspielen MUSSTEN es die besten sein denn ansonsten hat man Schaden verschenkt, das war nicht akzeptabel. Also den größtmöglichen Köcher besorgen, Pfeile kaufen (schweineteuer) auf Inventarplatz verzichten und dann GENAUSOVIEL SCHADEN MACHEN WIE ANDERE DDs ! Ist nun nicht mehr der Fall, und es stört auch nicht !

Klassenquests unterschieden einen zwar von den Anderen, waren aber meist auch sinnfrei, man bekam spätestens mit BC nichts mehr dafür das sich der Aufwand gelohnt hätte. Die waren wie Alufelgen beim Auto, schick, aber man kam auch bestens ohne aus !


Zusammengefasst: Das Spiel ist entschlackt, Klassen spielen sich von Anfang an flüssiger, es gibt keine "must have" Klasse(n) mehr da die Fähigkeiten sich auf mehreren Klassen befinden (z.B.:Kampfrausch->Schamane/Zeitkrümmung->Magier) somit gestaltet sich der Raidaufbau wesentlich angenehmer. Die Community ist ähnlich wie früher, siebt man gründlich findet man die Perlen, schaut man nur in den Browser oder rnd findet man die Säue


----------



## Metadron72 (15. April 2011)

lasst uns doch mal drüber sprechen, ob es sinnig ist als firma möglichst viele kunden zu bekommen oO
wie ich das thema nicht mehr sehen kann


----------



## Derulu (15. April 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> lasst uns doch mal drüber sprechen, ob es sinnig ist als firma möglichst viele kunden zu bekommen oO
> wie ich das thema nicht mehr sehen kann



Au ja, bitte...lasst uns das bitte tun

/vote for it


----------



## NarYethz (15. April 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich liebe ja solche Aussagen, musst ein ganz schöner Firmen-Insider sein um dir so eine Meinung bilden zu können dazu würde ich gerne mehr erfahren.



Ich würde behaupten, wer seit classic (oder womöglich gar seit closed/open beta) spielt, kann sich fast als mitglied der firma sehen, ich kann mit dir wetten, dass es einige mitarbeiter bei blizz gab, die nicht so lange in der firma waren (sind immerhin 6-7jahre)...

Eben dies ist auch der faktor, warum das spiel für viele langweilig is, die sachen alle alt, flach, etc. erscheinen.. Die Sachen waren früher auch flach etc. ... sie waren eigentlich schon so flach, dass die spieler selbst trends gesetzt haben und nicht - so wie es jetzt ist - darauf warten, dass blizzard i-welche trends setzt.. das innovative an MMOs ist ja, dass auch die spieler selbst etwas einbringen können  Beispiel aus Classic: Tyrs Hand. Blizz hat vermutlich nie damit gerechnet, dass auf jedem Server Tyrs Hand abgegrast wird wie sonstwas.. Jeder war dort am farmen und war man auf einem PvP Server, dann war das DER Hotspot für die gesündeste mischung aus open-pvp und sinnlos mobsfarmen und auf nen epic hoffen  Heute würde die community von blizz erwarten, dass es irgend einen anreiz gibt, stunden, tage, nächte in tyrs hand damit zu verbringen, einen elitemob nach dem anderen zu klatschen.. man sollte marken dafür bekommen, ruf oder sonstwas, welche man kühl berechnen kann und wo man dann sagen kann "in 16tage, ca. 432 mobs später, kann ich mir selbiges epic kaufen".. Man will sich nicht mehr auf Glück verlassen, man will kühl planen können, damit man von vorn herein weiß, dass die zeit gut investiert war. Bei vielen hat sich das gefühl zu WoW vermutlich auch geändert, weil sie schlichtweg älter geworden sind. Womöglich hatte man damals 2-3 schulfreunde, die mit einem wow zusammen gespielt haben, man hat abende verbracht, aber es war andererseits nicht so, dass man das leben vergessen hätte. Man selbst ändert sich und mit der Zeit hat WoW weniger zu bieten. Ich selbst gehöre zu dieser gruppe. Das spiel ist nach 6-7 jahre spielen halt ausgelutscht, was soll das? Wenn ich 7 Jahre lang ausschließlich Serious Sam spielen würde, wärs mir auch langweilig..
Nunja, ich schweife ab.. WoW basiert immernoch auf demselben Prinzip, nur hat Blizz den Fehler gemacht, mit Wotlk ( und teils bereits mit BC - Bsp Nagrand-Factions: Oger kloppen, hochrechnen, wie lange man braucht um exalted zu sein) zu leichtfertig die belohnungskeule zu schwingen. Klar, schön is es, wenn man das zeug auch leichter bekommt, keine frage, ich fands auch schön  aber im endeffekt wurde die community verhätschelt und nunja, das ergebnis sind GearScore o.Ä., da ich mich aufs equip nicht mehr verlassen kann (wobei das in classic mit t1 und teils t2 auch so war :/ mind. 1/3 des 40er raids war brainafk und lief nur mit...)

All in All: Wow ist noch immer dasselbe. Warst du damals gelangweilt, so wird dir das jetzt vermutlich wieder so gehen. Warst du damals nicht gelangweilt, bist du jetzt womöglich gelangweilt, weil du älter geworden bist, dich weiterentwickelt hast und jetzt wert auf andere dinge legst. Die Chance, dass dich das Spiel jetzt völlig umhaut, besteht, denn ich persönlich finde die umgearbeiteten Questgebiete sehr schön, auch die Cataclysmgebiete sind schön, wobei man zugeben muss, dass 80-85 verdammt schnell geht, fast schon zu schnell, aber das scheint ja beabsichtigt gewesen zu sein (Quote in Kurz: Wir wollen uns weniger auf das Leveln, mehr auf die Raids etc. ab 85 konzentrieren..) hinsichtlich der tatsache, dass blizz für patch 4.1, welcher neber klassenänderungen nur 2 5er inis bringt, bereits 2monate und mehr braucht und das nach ankündigung, is das gesamte ein riesen fail. Blizz' "Wir machen viele kleine patches, aber flotter"-Politik klingt zwar gut, aber die umsetzung is mehr als schwach, man ist besseres gewohnt. Aktionen wie letzteres sind der Grund, warum es für viele immer offensichtlicher wird, dass Blizz nur Kohle machen will. Ich hör jetzt schon wieder die leute schreien "blizz is auch nur ein unternehmen"... bla bla bla... Ich finds nur schade, dass eine Firma, die bei ihrer gründung groß rumgetönt hat, dass sie ihr ganzes Herz und ihre ganze Seele in jedes noch so kleine Projekt legen wollen und deshalb auch nur sachen rausbringen, die komplett sind (it's done when it's done), seine eigenen Wurzeln so krass vergisst im angesichts der $-Zeichen in den Augen. Naja hier wären wir wieder beim Thema "Man entwickelt sich weiter".. wobei man hier klar, von einer Reduzierung und nicht von einer Evolution sprechen kann.
So.. großer Text^^ Danke an die, die sich hindurchgequält haben


----------



## Zuckerbub (15. April 2011)

Hi, fang wieder an zu spielen. Finde das neue Add sehr gelungen, vor allem aus Heiler und Tanksicht, da es wieder um einiges Schwerer geworden ist. Habe auch bei Wotl aufghört, jetzt machts wieder spass  . Die Comm, naja, siehst du an vielen der Antworten hier im Thread. Ist wie bei ner Party, du kannst selber viel dafür machen das es dir Spass macht.

LG


----------



## Derulu (15. April 2011)

NarYethz schrieb:


> Al hinsichtlich der tatsache, dass blizz für patch 4.1, welcher neber klassenänderungen nur 2 5er inis bringt, bereits 2monate und mehr braucht und das nach ankündigung, is das gesamte ein riesen fail. Blizz' "Wir machen viele kleine patches, aber flotter"-Politik klingt zwar gut, aber die umsetzung is mehr als schwach, man ist besseres gewohnt. Aktionen wie letzteres sind der Grund, warum es für viele immer offensichtlicher wird, dass Blizz nur Kohle machen will.



Ansich netter und guter Text, da ist viel Wahres dran, nur mit 2 Dingen bin ich nicht einverstanden:

1. Es ist immer noch "it's done when it's done", sonst wäre der Patch 4.1 schon lange da, denn die 2. Instenazen stehen bereits seit 3 Wochen auf dem PTR, aktuell wird eher an Interface und Features gefeilt, was den Patch nach hinten schiebt ("Call to Arms", neue Charakteransicht, neuer Interface-Optionen-Aufbau, Gilden"finder", Anpassung des DF um nicht die selbe Rüstungsklasse bei DDs mehrfach in eine Gruppe zu losen, "7-rnd Weeklies statt rnd. Daily", etc.)

2. Ja, es wurde angekündigt, dass zukünftig (!!!) die Patches kleiner sind und dehalb in kürzerer Reihenfolge kommen werden. Allerdings soll dies nach (und nicht mit) Patch 4.1 passieren und es wurde auch erst angekündigt, als der Inhalt von Patch 4.1 erstmals "veröffentlicht" wurde (also ist das etwas mehr als einen Monat erst her)


----------



## Doofkatze (15. April 2011)

Ich denke, was mich ein wenig stört ist einfach ein geplatzter Traum / ein erfüllter Traum. Richtig begeistert war ich von WoW, als ich damals während der Levelzeit erstmals von unserem GildenDK begleitet wurde, unserem einzigem Spieler, der WoW schon länger kannte und einige 80er besaß. Er hatte 187er Items (vor einem Jahr übrigens), in Goldwert damals schnell hochgerechnet ca. 2000 Gold. Ich hatte damals schon nur durch einem Goldgeschenk von 50 Gold kurz nach meinem Beginn leben können, da ich das AH nicht kannte und 2000 Gold einfach unfassbar viel waren, ich konnte kaum die 50 Gold halten.

Zudem kam dann noch, das er natürlich im Schlingendorntal, wie auch in Desolace mit wirklich coooolen Fähigkeiten Mobs onehittete, an denen wir gestorben wären. Es war halt absolute Unwissenheit :-). Eines Tages waren wir mit nunmehr 56 in Schattrath angekommen, um unseren Ruhestein zu verlegen und mich hat nicht nur die neue Welt begeistert, sondern auch die Flugkunst des DKs mit einem DRACHEN.


Mit der Zeit wurde man natürlich stärker, hatte irgendwann auch Stufe 80 erreicht und es kam, wie es kommen musste: Ich entdeckte als erster von uns Fünfen die Instanzen, nachdem unser älterer Spieler sie vor einigen Jahren vergraben hatte, da man dort schließlich sinnlose Tode starb und daher der Charakter ja nichts besonderes wäre, weil 80 mit vielen Toden kann schließlich jeder 

So wurde ich schließlich nicht nur Anfänger in Raids, sondern nach einigen Monaten auch Königsmörder mit bösem EQ und hohem Schaden. Bereits zu dem Zeitpunkt war der DK (mein Ziel) ja schon gar nichts mehr wert.

Dann kam Cataclysm, aber erstmals hatte ich nicht wie bei Nordend oder in der Scherbenwelt das Gefühl, eine neue Reise zu begehen in eine fremde Welt, sondern levelte vollkommen unspannend in wenigen Tagen mit wenig Aufwand, wenig Quests, ohne Nachdenken auf 85. Wieder einige Instanzen und schon waren die Gerechtigkeitspunkte überflüssig (O-ton 29.12.2010).

Kurze Zeit später war der Char komplett durch. Jeden Ruf erfürchtig, schnell gekaufte Items zu Beginn, BiS-preRaid.

Mittlerweile dann das Verständnis: Das EQ ist heutzutage vollkommen wertlos.
War früher einfach ein Traum da, ein bestimmtes Level zu erreichen, habe ich OHNE einen Raid abgeschlossen zu haben schon genug EQ angesammelt, um auch Sinestra auf hc zu legen (lt. Gearscore), sodass ich keine Ziele mehr habe wie vorher.

Der Charakter ist ohne große Probleme (5monatiges Warten auf ein Item wie beim Handfernrohr) bereits so stark geworden, das mich EQ rein gar nicht mehr interessiert.


----------



## Derulu (15. April 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> ...



Das Spiel ist, was du daraus machst...

Mein Main Char wurde am 31.11.2010 geboren und am 16.02.2011 85 (5 weitere Charaktere sind ihm gefolgt, die waren allerdings zuvor schon 80), er hat am 14.04.2011 seinen 2. Beruf endlich auf 525 gebracht (Lederverarbeitung ist echt ein Riesenfarmaufwand), hat am 08.04. seine erste Cataclysm Instanz auf "normal" besucht, war seither in 2 verschiedenen Instanzen, insgesamt 4 Runs, alle auf "normal". Er wird trotzdem täglich mind. 1,5h gespielt, hat Itemlevel 331 , im Moment wird gerade Archäologie "geskillt" und bald ist dann Angeln dran...es liegt nicht am Spiel, dass alles so "schnell" geht und "ein Traum" platzt sondern am Spieler und wie er sich verhält. Wer ganz ganz schnell alles macht und machen muss, braucht sich nicht wundern, dass er ganz ganz schnell alles erledigt hat und dann dasteht wie der Ochs im Stall


----------



## Blackout1091 (15. April 2011)

Schon wieder so ein sinnloser Thread sry aber du wirst es ja wohl hinkriegen dich selbst zu infomieren? Gibt genug im Internet und hier im Forum auch 

Und außerdem du fragst die User also suchst persönliche Meinungen anderer Spieler? 

Wäre besser wenn du dir selbst ein Bild machst ..


----------



## Gnorfal (15. April 2011)

NarYethz schrieb:


> Ich würde behaupten, wer seit classic (oder womöglich gar seit closed/open beta) spielt, kann sich fast als mitglied der firma sehen,...



Macht mich dann beten in der Kirche auch zum Priester?

*Was ist aus dem Spiel geworden?*

Wow wie es heute ist, ist das Ergebnis von Foren Umfragen, Nutzer-Verbesserungsvorschlägen und der Programmierung von ein paar wenigen.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. April 2011)

Der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig. Richtig wäre es, zu sagen, das man schon mehr Wissen besitzt, wenn man länger "dabei" ist. Da merkt man schon stärker gewisse Veränderungen.


----------



## madmurdock (15. April 2011)

Strate schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mit WoW aufgehört da das game nur noch an Eq gebunden ist. die kleinen Gilden verdrängt wurden (gildenherausforderung bonuse etc) Und ich mich in einer 25mann gilde nicht wirklich wohlfühle. Dazu ist, wer nicht seit release raidet raus - man findet kaum rnd raids und wenn wipen sie beim 1 boss und die guten gilden sagen "ja ohne full epic wird das nix"
> *Will nicht auf fehlerfrei machen haben ist dies nen fehler ? Ende *"BC"* Meinst ende Lk? Kann ja sein das du das ganze addon langweilig fandest^^ *



Gerade kleine Gilden werden seit Kara, mit Einfuehrung des 10er/25er Sys' in Wotl und VOR ALLEM mit der EQ Angleichung in Cata wohl supported wie nie!


----------



## Derulu (15. April 2011)

Strate schrieb:


> die kleinen Gilden verdrängt wurden (gildenherausforderung bonuse etc) Und ich mich in einer 25mann gilde nicht wirklich wohlfühle.



Hm...auch "große" Gilden unterliegen bis Gildenstufe 23 dem 6902k EP Tageslimit, da ist es völlig egal ob die Gilde 40 oder 960 Mitglieder hat. mehr Erfahrungspunkte sammeln geht nicht. 6902k ist nicht die Welt, ich kenne 20 Mann Gilden mit Gildenstufe 22, die machen ben auch auf 85 viel zusammen, was ihnen vil Erfahrung bringt. Wenbn natürlich in einer 20 Mann Gilde jeder für sich spielt, bekommen sie die Punkte schwer zusammen, wenn sie nicht mehr leveln


----------



## J_0_T (15. April 2011)

Am besten du Ignorierst einfach die antworten in diesem Thread und machst einfach das was eigendlich mehr sinn macht... instalier es und spiele... zahl ggf den monat und setze dir diesen um herauszufinden was sich getan hat. 

Du wirst eine menge toller sachen finden, auch weniger tolles aber so schaffst du dir eine objektie sicht des ganzen.


In einem Forum zu fragen wie ein spiel ist, ist eigendlich genauso wie den nachbarn anzurufen und ihn zu fragen wie der sex war... dann rufste nach ihm nen anderen nachbarn an und fragst ihn das selbe im bezug auf dem ersten angerufenen... doofer ergleich aber ist genauso wie hier... die meinung sind erschieden und es kommen themen auf die nix mit deiner frag zu tun haben.

Lange rede kurzer Sinn: Spiel einfach... und schau selbst wie es ist.


----------



## Derulu (15. April 2011)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Spiele lieber Rift dort macht das Spielen echt spaß und die Community ist auch klasse kann ich nur empfehlen



Poste dies lieber nicht im WoW Forum, damit machst du dir keine Freunde, provozierst nur Flames und sorgst dafür, dass der Thread bald unter strengerer Überwachung steht...


----------



## TheHaupt (15. April 2011)

hmm geb ich auuch mal meinen Senf dazu
ICH habe seit Weihnachten (nein habs ned geschenkt bekommen) 2008 mit einem aussetzer von nem Monat (laptop schrott ) bis dieses Jahr februar gespielt qweils mir dann langweilig wurde und werde evtl nächsten monat mal wieder einsteigen XD mal schaun
um mal meine Ansichten an die Negativen Punkte zu stellen ....fangen wir mal ganz vorne beim Leveln an 
Stargebiet (als bsp Zwerge ) -> warum sind die Trolle nicht mehr feindlich?? wo lag den das Problem das man in den ersten (eigentlich sehr entscheidenden ) stunden bzw minuten auch mal nen taktischen rückzug machen muste weil einen 3 trolle nachliefen oder wo war das negativ erlebnis wenn man das erste mal gestorben war und sich dachte ...."wär doch gelacht wenn ich mich da nicht durchschlagen könnt um den Boss da zu killen" -> und hier kahm evtl auch das erste Gruppenerlebnis wenn man den anderen SPieler anschrieb "he tun wir uns zusammen weils dann vielleicht leichter ist" und schwubs die erste gruppe ohne Dungeonfinder und Schnicksschnack ( finde dungeonfinder aber trozdem toll weil inzwischen ist es einfach unmöglich ne rnd gruppe für ne ini zu finden auf dem eigenen Server....ist schon hart genug im Dungeonfinder bis ein Tank da ist .......
Nächster Punkt mir kommts so vor als ob man inzwischen nach den ersten minuten schnurstracks zu Hauptstadt gelenkt wird ? sinn und zweck? weis ich nich...... ich habe zum Beispiel mit meinem Zwerg Krieger (erster char) i-wie ins Sumpfland gelaufen und von da ins ArathiHochland wo ich dann mit meinen 5 Leveln schnell merkte das lvl 40 spinnen nicht sehr prickelnd sind und von dort aus bin ich i-wie über stock und stein nach Sw an den hafen gekommen (city garnicht von innen gesehen) und war dann in Telddrassil wo ich bis Lvl 20 gelevelt habe .....und es machte Spaß von nicht " Von Anfang an alles zu wissen" wobei viele der jetzigen Anfängertipss sehr hilfreich waren  und ich meine Zwerg Krieger bis heute nochnicht richtig behersche hehehe.......naja durch die level wird man inwzischen innerhalb weniger spielstunden locker auf 60 gepuscht und der rest bis 80 ist auch nciht schwer ......ok nun sind wir unefär beim anfang von kata .....ich spiele nun hauptsächlich meine lvl 80 Holy Priesterin wir haben ICC die Bosse bis auf m lk im First Try gelegt weil wir uns auch dementsprechend vorbereitet haben ....aber ich will jetzt eher nicht von raids sondern von kata reden......also kata...hm ich war in 3 tagen auf lvl 85 (nebenher noch gemütliche 9h schlafen schule usw. ) was mich sehr verwunderte.....alles schön und gut nnun zu instanzen ....es war bis zum Februar dien HÖLLE auf Erden für Heals weil die Tanks nicht die Grupoen zusammenhalten konnten die DD´s nicht die Targets der Tanks halten konnten usw. da hieß es dann simpel nach dem 3ten Wipe und zwar zu 70% "HEal schuld kick" oder der Tank is ab gehaun weil alle andern angeblich nix drauf hätten .....mit der gilde ging au nixn großartiges weil des wiedrum eingeschworene ärsche waren die lieber auf nen schlechten twink wechselten anstatt jermand andern mit zunehmen ^^......und Rnd ist man Gaaanz selten auf gute Gruppen gestoßen welche aber immer zu 100% aus einer gilde waren da kahm es auch mal vor das ich Brug schattenfang in 15min durch hatte mit allen erfolgen und dabbei nur halbes mana verloren habe und nur einmal getrunken habe  ......wie es heute ist weis ich nicht aber ich denke dieini`´s sind einfacher zu bezwingen 
wer das alles auch brav durchgelesen hatt darf auch kritische antworten bringen und die erstelichen soll doch die Horde fressen -_-"


----------



## Larn2 (15. April 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Ein Kurzes Mathebeispiel zur community (Zahlen frei erfunden)
> 
> früher: 1.000 Leute Spielen WoW, 10 davon sind Mistkerle
> heute: 100.000 Leuten Spielen WoW, 1.000 davon sind Mistkerle
> ...




 Geniale Beweisführung! q.e.d. hast du noch vergessen


----------



## legend codename (15. April 2011)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Cataclysm ist nichts innovatives. Bei Blizz ist die Leidenschaft für das Spiel quasi weg. Es geht nur noch um geld.



Also ich finde Cataclysm ist bisher eins der besten Addons. Das Blizzard Geld verdienen will ist ja ganz klar. Wer will das nicht? Also ich finde man kann Blizzard keine vorwürfe machen, weil sie die Geld verdienen wollen. Sie entwickeln ja auch Spiele um Geld zu verdienen oder irre ich mich da etwaXD

PS: Ich glaube die WoW Community ist gar nicht so schlecht. Nur die paar Flamer sind am Lautesten und die anderen werden übersehen=)


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2011)

legend schrieb:


> Also ich finde Cataclysm ist bisher eins der besten Addons. Das Blizzard Geld verdienen will ist ja ganz klar. Wer will das nicht? Also ich finde man kann Blizzard keine vorwürfe machen, weil sie die Geld verdienen wollen. Sie entwickeln ja auch Spiele um Geld zu verdienen oder irre ich mich da etwaXD



Am Ende muss es natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden, ob das Spiel gefällt oder nicht. Muss man selbst testen, sowas lässt sich nicht durch Kommentare hier beschreiben. Blizzard könnte man erst Vorwürfe machen, wenn die Kundenzahlen sinken. Alles andere ist einfach nur eigenes empfinden. Schlecht und gut sind bei WoW nicht definiert. Da kann sowiso nur jeder selbst urteilen.

Aber was die Community betrifft, so bin ich der Meinung, dass man dort durchaus den Leuten Vorwürfe machen kann.


----------



## Exicoo (15. April 2011)

Haramann schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit der Community aus? Bzw. mit dem Spiel allgemein.



Die Community ist so scheiße wie nie zuvor. Und es wird immer schlimmer. Das Spiel gefällt mir jedoch ziemlich gut muss ich sagen.


----------



## Haramann (15. April 2011)

Blackout1091 schrieb:


> Schon wieder so ein sinnloser Thread sry aber du wirst es ja wohl hinkriegen dich selbst zu infomieren? Gibt genug im Internet und hier im Forum auch
> 
> Und außerdem du fragst die User also suchst persönliche Meinungen anderer Spieler?
> 
> Wäre besser wenn du dir selbst ein Bild machst ..




Es ist wohl immernoch das selbe. Wenn der Thread dich nich interssiert, dann schau erst gar nicht rein. Trotzdem bedanke ich mich für denen Kommentar und werde ihn auch beantworten.
Im internet/ hier im forum gibt es kaum einen thread in dem man auch nur annährend das erfährt wie das, was ich erfahren will.
Ich suche die persönliche Meinung anderer Spieler da mir wohl keine andere Wahl bleibt ( wiederspruch zu deiner 1. Aussage). Außerdem denke ich das hier viele spieler ein Spiel wohl gleich bewerten können.
Klar könnte ich mir auch selber ein Bild machen, aber 10 Tage Test version lässt wohl kaum in das Spiel und seine Mechaniken einblicken. 
@die anderen: danke für eure auskünfte  mich hats einfach gejuckt zu sehen , wie ein spiel das einen früher mitgerissen hat sich weiter entwickelt.


----------



## Eyes (15. April 2011)

Ich spiele es schon seit der Beta bzw. seit der erste Server online ging.
Habe bis jetzt jeden Content mitgemacht und zwischendurch auch mal Pausen eingelegt.
Ich muss sagen, seit Cata ist WoW was Neulinge angeht in die richtige Richtung gegangen sprich für Neueinsteiger wurde es sehr vereinfacht (für mich possitiv zum twinken).
Das beste am ganzen war das die hc Inis entlich vom Schwierigkeitsgrad angehoben wurde und CC wieder eingeführt wurde.
Das schnelle durchrushen war entlich wieder vorbei und jede Ini hatte wieder ihre Herausforderung.
Allgemein hat sich Blizzard für Cata einige Gedanken gemacht und sehr viel auf die Community gehört was teilweise irgendwo ein Fehler war aber auch vieles Positives dabei umgesetzt wurde.


Von meiner Sicht aus: Das einzige was ich immer ein wenig kritisieren musste war das Balancing der Klassen im PvP, und sonst freute ich mich immer wieder auf den neuen Content.
Ich denke Blizzard ist mit Cata fast auf dem richtigen WEGE.

Ich könnte noch weit aus mehr erzählen Negatives und Positives etwas abwiegen aber das würde die Antwort auf deine Frage verfälschen.


----------



## Firun (16. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> und sorgst dafür, dass der Thread bald unter strengerer Überwachung steht...



Zu spät 





legend schrieb:


> Also ich finde Cataclysm ist bisher eins der besten Addons. Das Blizzard Geld verdienen will ist ja ganz klar. Wer will das nicht? Also ich finde man kann Blizzard keine vorwürfe machen, weil sie die Geld verdienen wollen. Sie entwickeln ja auch Spiele um Geld zu verdienen oder irre ich mich da etwaXD



Zumindest möchten die ganzen Leute die in Irland und Frankreich Arbeiten auch Geld verdienen 



legend schrieb:


> PS: Ich glaube die WoW Community ist gar nicht so schlecht. Nur die paar Flamer sind am Lautesten und die anderen werden übersehen=)



Und das so viele auf die Community Schimpfen verstehe ich auch nicht wirklich, sicherlich gibt es hier und da immer ein paar "honks" aber der großteil ist echt voll in Ordnung, finde ich zumindest b.z.w kann mich auf dem Zirkel des Cenarius echt nicht über die Leute dort beschweren.


----------



## Grushdak (16. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Full (Das Spiel ist, was du daraus machst...)


Auch wenn meine Daten etwas anders sind ...
Dennoch sehe ich das ganz genau wie Du.


----------



## Blackout1091 (16. April 2011)

Haramann schrieb:


> Es ist wohl immernoch das selbe. Wenn der Thread dich nich interssiert, dann schau erst gar nicht rein. Trotzdem bedanke ich mich für denen Kommentar und werde ihn auch beantworten.
> Im internet/ hier im forum gibt es kaum einen thread in dem man auch nur annährend das erfährt wie das, was ich erfahren will.
> Ich suche die persönliche Meinung anderer Spieler da mir wohl keine andere Wahl bleibt ( wiederspruch zu deiner 1. Aussage). Außerdem denke ich das hier viele spieler ein Spiel wohl gleich bewerten können.
> Klar könnte ich mir auch selber ein Bild machen, aber 10 Tage Test version lässt wohl kaum in das Spiel und seine Mechaniken einblicken.
> @die anderen: danke für eure auskünfte  mich hats einfach gejuckt zu sehen , wie ein spiel das einen früher mitgerissen hat sich weiter entwickelt.



Das ist kein Wiederspruch das war ne Frage, die ich gestellt habe 
Dir bleibt keine andere Wahl als dich bei Mitspielern zu erkundigen? 
Es gibt sogut wie alles im Internet und dazu:
Mal ehrlich es gibt Leute die sagen Cata ist der größte Dreck und es gibt Leute die sagen so gut war WoW noch nie . Ja wem glaubst du jetzt?

Ich denke mal da du dich dafür ja interessierst kanns du doch einfach Cata ausprobieren so teuer ist das jetzt auch nicht 
Wie du gesagt hast..10 Tage Testversion reichen nicht um alles zu sehen  Stimmt deswegen hast du das Geld locker wieder raus wenn dus ausprobierst .
Und dir haben hier viele Leute geraten es selbst zu testen  Wenn du ein Thread erstellst geh auch darauf ein "wenn" du Mitspieler nach ihrer Meinung fragst


----------



## J_0_T (16. April 2011)

Blackout1091 schrieb:


> Das ist kein Wiederspruch das war ne Frage, die ich gestellt habe
> Dir bleibt keine andere Wahl als dich bei Mitspielern zu erkundigen?
> Es gibt sogut wie alles im Internet und dazu:
> Mal ehrlich es gibt Leute die sagen Cata ist der größte Dreck und es gibt Leute die sagen so gut war WoW noch nie . Ja wem glaubst du jetzt?
> ...




Stimme dir da zu 

Nach Meinungen für ein Spiel zu fragen finde ich generell als nicht so eine gute idee. Was bekommt man im schlimmsten Fall? Ultra gute Aussagen und Ultra Schlechte, gepaart mit Spiele doch lieber [-Name des Spiels einfügen-] da [-Name des Spiels einfügen-] am sterben ist und eh in ner woche oder so abgeschaltet wird. 

Bei der Community selbst können wir dir auch nicht so direkt helfen... wenn du aber sein classic dabei bist @TE dann haste das nötige Fell um dich zu behaupten. 

Ansonsten... Spiel es einfach Blackout sagt es ja... das geld für einen monat is net so die welt... und danach haste ne eigene sicht und eine persönliche erfahrung und das ist viel mehr wert als die meinung der anderen.


----------



## Bumklatsch (18. April 2011)

Ganz ehrlich?

Lass bloß die Finger von dem Spiel WoW hatte zu LK-Zeiten noch etwas Spaß gemacht, aber jetzt mit Cata is das Game anspruchslos und richtig langweilig geworden.
Habe meinen Acc auch gekündigt und das will was heißen bei mir.^^
Jedenfalls hab ich seit Cata schon 4 85er ging meine Heroes machte Dailys und farmte vielleicht ma raiden aber das wars dann auch schon.
Danach steht man wie jeder andere in OG oder SW (je nachdem) dumm rum und weiß nichts anzustellen.
Und mit nächsten Patch werden die Inis wieder leichter!!! TOLLE LEISTUNG AN BLIZZ
Alles in allem: such dir lieber n Spiel mit ner ordentlichen Community und welches weit anspruchsvoller is.

PS: Persönliche Meinung


----------



## ufzu (20. April 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> zumindest b.z.w kann mich auf dem Zirkel des Cenarius echt nicht über die Leute dort beschweren.



So klein ist doch die WoW Welt :-) Ich spiel auch auf dem Zirkel und das seit mitte BC


----------



## Averageman (20. April 2011)

du hast nichts verpasst.


----------



## Liwanu (20. April 2011)

Bumklatsch schrieb:


> Danach steht man wie jeder andere in OG oder SW (je nachdem) dumm rum und weiß nichts anzustellen.



In solch einem Fall loggt man sich erst gar nicht ein, wenn dir danach sowieso langweilig ist. Warum loggst du dich dann überhaupt noch ein?
Ist dir das "herumstehen" erst mit Cata bewusst geworden, oder hast du es in WotLK einfach ignoriert - weil es ja noch Spaß gemacht hat.
Das "herumstehen" gab es schon zu Classic Zeiten und heißt nicht, dass dieses Spiel nichts zu bieten hätte, anspruchslos ist, oder nun weniger Spaß machen würde als vorher.

Welches MMO soll man denn deiner Meinung nach Spielen, dass "weit" anspruchsvoller ist UND eine tolle Community bietet?
Was verstehst du unter "anspruchsvoll"? Das in einer Instanz CC-Fähigkeiten genutzt werden müssen? Das man während eines Boss Kampfes noch ein paar Sudoku-Felder ausfüllen muss um in Phase 2 zu kommen?

Solche Aussagen nerven, wenn du nicht begründest und keine Beispiele nennst.


----------



## Technocrat (20. April 2011)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Es geht nur noch um geld.


Jup, und das ist gut so. Lieber eine Firma die für Geld gute, professionelle Arbeit leistet als ein Team aus Nerds, denen die Leidenschaft das Hirn vernebelt und die ihre verschrobene Ideologie den Erfolg verbaut (schönes Beispiel: Linux). Blizzard leistet saubere Arbeit und verdient gut dafür - fairer gehts nicht. Wer aber meint, Geld verdienen sei böse und das Übel schlechthin, der muß schon nach Nordkorea auswandern, denn inzwischen haben auch die ehemaligen sozialistischen Musterstaten VR China und Kuba den Kapitalismus adaptiert...


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Jup, und das ist gut so. Lieber eine Firma die für Geld gute, professionelle Arbeit leistet als ein Team aus Nerds, denen die Leidenschaft das Hirn vernebelt und die ihre verschrobene Ideologie den Erfolg verbaut (schönes Beispiel: Linux). Blizzard leistet saubere Arbeit und verdient gut dafür - fairer gehts nicht. Wer aber meint, Geld verdienen sei böse und das Übel schlechthin, der muß schon nach Nordkorea auswandern, denn inzwischen haben auch die ehemaligen sozialistischen Musterstaten VR China und Kuba den Kapitalismus adaptiert...



Oh bitte, jetzt wirds lächerlich. Nur weil irgendwo Sozialismus drauf steht, ist nicht unbedingt Sozialismus drin. Und natürlich sind alle leidenschaftlichen Entwickler, etwa Modder, alles böse Sozialisten!


----------



## Technocrat (20. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nur weil irgendwo Sozialismus drauf steht, ist nicht unbedingt Sozialismus drin.


Eben das sagte ich ja.


> Und natürlich sind alle leidenschaftlichen Entwickler, etwa Modder, alles böse Sozialisten!



Na, da mußt Du mal die Sprüche von Richard Stallmann & Co. hören... egal. Aber das Sozialismus böse ist, habe ich weder irgendwo gesagt noch glaube ich das. Aber wer über das Geld verdienen schimpft, der muß den Kaptialismus verlassen und wohin gehen, wo er nicht ist. Und da bleibt im Moment eigentlich nur Nordkorea...


----------



## SeytonGrace (21. April 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Jup, und das ist gut so. Lieber eine Firma die für Geld gute, professionelle Arbeit leistet als ein Team aus Nerds, denen die Leidenschaft das Hirn vernebelt und die ihre verschrobene Ideologie den Erfolg verbaut (schönes Beispiel: Linux). Blizzard leistet saubere Arbeit und verdient gut dafür - fairer gehts nicht. Wer aber meint, Geld verdienen sei böse und das Übel schlechthin, der muß schon nach Nordkorea auswandern, denn inzwischen haben auch die ehemaligen sozialistischen Musterstaten VR China und Kuba den Kapitalismus adaptiert...



Niemand sagt, dass "Geld Verdienen" unbedingt böse sei. Aber auch Deutschland (oder noch besser: Schweden) ist nicht durch und durch kapitalistisch  Es muss eben nicht alles nur noch um Geld gehen. Blizzard leistet vielleicht tatsächlich saubere Arbeit, was aber mit Geldgier verbunden ist, dennoch musst du dir mal vorstellen, wie es wäre, wenn das Geld keine Priorität ist, sondern eine Quelle dafür, sich Technologien zu leisten, die ihre Spiele besser werden lassen. Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass es so ist.
Ah ja, mal Off-Topic: und das monetäre System ist Volkswirtschaftlern und Wirtschaftsphilosophen höchst kritikbelastet, weil es auf ein marodes und korruptes Bankensystem beruht. Der Kapitalismus wird in absehbarer Zeit genauso ein Ende finden, genauso wie der Sozialismus


----------



## Tuetenpenner (22. April 2011)

Teilweise haben die IT-Leute bei Blizzard an Elite-Unis studiert. Die arbeiten bestimmt nicht aus Nächstenliebe. Wer das glaubt, sollte sich mal Gedanken machen, nicht doch noch den Hauptschulabschluss nachzuholen.


----------



## Nisbo (22. April 2011)

Bumklatsch schrieb:


> ..
> Danach steht man wie jeder andere in OG oder SW (je nachdem) dumm rum und weiß nichts anzustellen.
> ...



Das ist nur ein dezenter Hinweis von Blizz das man noch ein RL hat, evtl auch mal Oma anrufen oder sonstwas anderes im RL machen.
Die Alternative ist Twinken und bei 10 chars pro Server kannste da so einiges an Zeit verbringen ^^


----------



## Cantharion (22. April 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Jup, und das ist gut so. Lieber eine Firma die für Geld gute, professionelle Arbeit leistet als ein Team aus Nerds, denen die Leidenschaft das Hirn vernebelt und die ihre verschrobene Ideologie den Erfolg verbaut (schönes Beispiel: Linux). Blizzard leistet saubere Arbeit und verdient gut dafür - fairer gehts nicht. Wer aber meint, Geld verdienen sei böse und das Übel schlechthin, der muß schon nach Nordkorea auswandern, denn inzwischen haben auch die ehemaligen sozialistischen Musterstaten VR China und Kuba den Kapitalismus adaptiert...





Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Teilweise haben die IT-Leute bei Blizzard an Elite-Unis studiert. Die arbeiten bestimmt nicht aus Nächstenliebe. Wer das glaubt, sollte sich mal Gedanken machen, nicht doch noch den Hauptschulabschluss nachzuholen.



DANKE endlich jemand der noch logisch denkt...
Ich würd den Aussagen gern mehr als eine positive Bewertung geben.


----------



## Figetftw! (22. April 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Für mich einfach viel zu einfach, öde und langweilig.



Nunja... wer eine Herrausforderung sucht der findet sie auch in WoW... der aktuelle Content war härter als jeder davor , sowohl vom zeitlichen aufwand als auch von der schwierigkeit der bosse. Das ist sicherlich auf blau/grünes gear zurückzuführen mitdem man in den progress gestartet ist, allerdings waren auch die Bosse mörderisch getunes, oder verbugt (). Hierbei blieben sie aber immer besiegbar (bis auf evtl Al'akir:S) , im unterschied zu einigen BC oder Classic Bossen die einfach pre-nerf unbesiegbar waren ( C'thun oder Solarian oder Kael...). Ich selbst bin nun definitiv gespannt auf Firelands und wie sich Blizzard hier enscheidet den Progress aufzuziehen.... ich würde mir ja ein gatesystem wünschen was den raidalltag deutlich entspannen würde...


----------



## candyman3700 (22. April 2011)

Eyes schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, seit Cata ist WoW was Neulinge angeht in die richtige Richtung gegangen sprich für Neueinsteiger wurde es sehr vereinfacht (für mich possitiv zum twinken).



genau das fand ich scheiße das jeder 10 twinks hat von der welt wird kaum noch was mitgekriegt^^
sich nen twink zu ziehen sollte mindestens ein halbes jahr dauern^^


----------



## Nàrdinel (22. April 2011)

Hmm was genau stört dich daran das jemand 10 Twinks hat? Behindert dich das irgendwie?
Ich habe 1/2 Jahr Aion gespielt und es war mir einfach viel zu Zeitintensiv, mal abgesehen von den anderen unzulänglichkeiten...
In WoW kann eigentlich jeder genauso viel Zeit verbringen wie er kann und möchte.
Wenn ich nicht viel Zeit habe gehe ich kurz Online, begrüße meine Freunde, chatte etwas und mache nebenbei Dailys. Einen Raid haben wir auch, da ist man dann natürlich etwas länger beschäftigt. Oder man kann auch den ganzen Tag mit twinken verbringen, Berufe skillen, PvP, Heroics, in SW auf dem Dach stehen..... Ihr seht eine Reihe von Möglichkeiten!
Und das ist dass was ich an WoW im Moment sehr zu schätzen weiss!
Ich freue mich schon auf den Patch und auf ZA, denn diese Instanz habe ich damals sehr geliebt. =)
In diesem Sinne...
macht einfach das was euch Freude bereitet, wichtig ist nur sich nicht unter Druck setzen zu lassen.


----------



## Pöserpursche (22. April 2011)

Als Oldschool Spieler kann ich nur sagen das ich das Addon auch nicht mehr so mag wie vor Cata. (BC > all)

Chareinheitsbrei (jeder kann alles (BR des DKs inc.) ) 
Chars spielen sich bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nicht mehr so flüssig und wie von alleine wie in allen anderen Addons. Es lebe der GCD
Charakterveränderung so groß das ich keinen Twink mehr spiele, man muss seinen Char schon sehr gut beherrschen und sehr auf seine Werte achten will man ein durchschnittlicher Tank Heiler oder DD sein.
Raids sind mehr "Lauf schlag lauf spring duck lauf schlag" Spiel geworden. (Spiele nur Tank / Melee)
(Thron der vier Winde oder Omnitron als Melee machen sehr viel spaß. Is ja sooooo lustig fast gefühlte 90% des Kampfes irgendwo hin zu laufen. Und wenn man endlich da ist "Uch, ich muss wieder laufen....")
Mir persönlich macht das keinen Spaß. Aber schön, wenn man mit so simplen wegrenn Aktionen den Spielern hier Freude bereiten kann.

Ok, vielleicht werd ich nur alt, mir fällt noch mehr ein aber will nicht alles madig reden. Sorry wenns so rüber kommt.

Ich hab wow als angenehmes und entspanntes Hobby angesehen was man mit einer Gehirnhälte spielen konnte und ja verdammt, es hat mir genauso Spaß gemacht. Seit WotL hab ich es genossen "on" zu kommen und mir n rnd Raid zu suchen. Es hat viel viel Spaß gemacht nur mit den selben Serverleuten stundenlang in einer Inze / Raid abzuhängen weil wir ihn abarbeiten wollten.

Aber Raiden und teilweise auch Inzen sind in Arbeit ausgeartet und vor allem Druck dem man standhalten muss. Und nicht jedem muss es gefallen, das man inzwischen mehr auf sich selber schauen muss und was um einen herum passiert um am leben zu bleiben.
Jeder Schei**boss macht irgendwelches AE und es spawnen Adds. Naja, Hauptsache die heiler langweilen sich nicht 


Ich persönlich werd nur noch Instanzen spielen und auf D3 warten und Drückt die Daumen für mich, das ich bei Archäologie nicht wahnsinnig werde.


----------



## candyman3700 (23. April 2011)

Nàrdinel schrieb:


> Hmm was genau stört dich daran das jemand 10 Twinks hat? Behindert dich das irgendwie?



alles muss gleich sein und wehe es macht einer paar dps mehr dann wird rumgeheult bis nerf endlich da ist^^


----------



## -Ganka- (24. April 2011)

Die Community ist mies, aber was solls. Ich versuche Leuten immer noch zu helfen, ich bin der, der gerne Leuten hilft, die was benötigen. Das macht Spielspaß aus, jedenfalls für mich. 

Einfach die Trottel ignorieren, das wars.


----------



## Heavyimpact (24. April 2011)

Haramann schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, das man mit der 10 Tage Gratisversion die komplette Neue Welt sehen kann, geschweige denn die Community beurteilen.



Naja als Cata rauskam waren die ersten mit ihrem Char nach wenigen Stunden auf 85 .....in so fern sind 10 Tage mehr als genug.  

P.S. Ich Spiele noch...aber der Hype war relativ schnell vorbei. Spaß macht es trotzdem!
Gruß ein Alli


----------



## Darkblood-666 (24. April 2011)

Wie ich nur immer wieder sagen kann: "Alles eine Frage der Perspektive!"
In dem Rahmen in dem ich das Spiel heutzutage spiele, macht es mir noch einigermassen Spass.
Dauersuchten ist nicht mehr drinn dafür ist mir das Spielprinzip schon zu bekannt.

Jeder wird und sollte da seine eigene Meinung zu haben, es wird ohnehin viel zu schnell anderen nach dem Mund geredet.

Aus meiner Sicht gibt Blizzard sich durchaus Mühe das Spiel für alle interessant und gut zu halten. Die Problematik liegt nicht an mangelnder Motivation ein tolles Spiel abzuliefern sondern eher daran dass es inzwischen unmöglich ist es jedem Recht zu machen, nur dass die Community inzwischen zu Groß geworden ist und dadurch zu viele Geschmäcker und Spielertypen bedient werden wollen.


Nun aber zu Cata selbst aus meiner Sicht:
Der Content ist knackiger als er jemals war, mit dem generften Content von Ende BC ist das nicht zu vergleichen. Blizzard hat auch inzwischen durchaus Verstanden das gutes Raidequip die Herrausforderung rausnimmt deshalb machen sie ja nun ein extra Tier für 5er Inis.
Die Raids sind von der schwierigkeit her durchaus knackig! Kein Sunwell aber ausreichend um den weniger versierten und engargierten Spielern ordentlich Probleme zu bereiten. Ebenso wie noch zu BC sind Random Raids eher selten erfolgreich.

Die neuen Questgebiete sind besser denn je und auch nicht zu leicht gestalltet auf passendem Level.

Das eigentliche Problem ist halt wirklich die Spielerschaft, ein großteil nimmt sich keine Zeit mehr zum Leveln und alles muss zackig gehen umso schneller wirds dann langweillig. Das soziale Verhalten ist noch genauso umfangreich wie zum letzten Addon, je mehr Spieler es gibt desto mehr Stereotypen trifft man, da kann von absolut positiv bis unterallersau negativ alles dabei sein.

Ich für meinen Teil habe 3 Chars auf 85 gelevelt meinen Main in rasendem Tempo weil ich ja unbedingt möglichst schnell wieder Raiden wollte und nun sitz ich da hab keine Motivation mehr zu twinken und warte nur noch auf neuen Content für meinen Main neben den 4-8stunden Farmraid in der Woche mit gelegentlichen HM-Progress.

Ich für meinen Teil find das aber gar nicht so schlecht, so bleibt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge wie z.B. all die tollen Singleplayergames die ich im letzten Jahr vernachlässigt hab.


----------



## Cantharion (25. April 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> alles muss gleich sein und wehe es macht einer paar dps mehr dann wird rumgeheult bis nerf endlich da ist^^



Wegen ein paar DPS wird nichts generft. Lediglich wegen zu großem ungleichgewicht im PvP (Arena).


----------



## Progamer13332 (25. April 2011)

bis firelands erscheint dauerts bestimmt noch 2-3 monate :/


----------



## Nexilein (25. April 2011)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> bis firelands erscheint dauerts bestimmt noch 2-3 monate :/



Da wäre ich mir nichtmal so sicher.
4.2 soll ja kurz nachdem 4.1 live geht auf die Testserver kommen. Theoretisch also vielleicht schon nächste Woche, praktisch hängt es wohl davon ab wieviel Bugfixing 4.1 brauchen wird.
Außerdem sind die meisten anderen Features die zusammen mit den Feuerlanden kommen sollten ja schon in 4.1 enthalten. In 4.2 gibt's also "nur" eine neue Raidinstanz und ein paar Dailys.

Mit ein bisschen Glück ist 2 Monate also nicht die untere sondern die obere Grenze.


----------



## Kamsi (25. April 2011)

> Laut *Blizzards COO Paul Sams* ist es möglich _World of Warcraft_ zu schlagen und das was viele Entwickler bis jetzt vergeblich mit ihren MMOs versuchten, will man selbst mit dem neuen hauseigenen Titel _Titan_ schaffen.
> 
> _Ich glaube es ist das ambitionierteste, das wir je versucht haben,"_ so *Sams* gegenüber Gamasutra. _"Und es fühlt sich an als wäre die *gesamte Firma darauf ausgerichtet* damit Erfolg zu haben. Wir haben einige unserer *talentiertesten* und *erfahrensten Entwickler im Team*. Viele von den Leuten, die *World of Warcraft* entwickelt haben, arbeiten nun *Vollzeit in diesem anderen Team*._
> 
> ...


_

_


----------



## Haramann (12. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> _
> 
> _




hätten sie doch lieber bei WoW Weiteregmacht


----------



## Dweencore (13. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht es derzeit eigentich mit den Spielerzahlen aus ? 
Hat sich da seit Cata viel geändert ?


----------



## Cera2 (13. Mai 2011)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Wie sieht es derzeit eigentich mit den Spielerzahlen aus ?
> Hat sich da seit Cata viel geändert ?



Liegen jetzt irgendwo bei 11 Millionen, sprich es haben doch einige aufgehört
Cata ist ein überragend gutes AddOn, aber auf der Maximalstufe fehlt einfach die Beschäftigung.


----------



## Loony555 (13. Mai 2011)

Pöserpursche schrieb:


> Raids sind mehr "Lauf schlag lauf spring duck lauf schlag" Spiel geworden. (Spiele nur Tank / Melee)
> (Thron der vier Winde oder Omnitron als Melee machen sehr viel spaß. Is ja sooooo lustig fast gefühlte 90% des Kampfes irgendwo hin zu laufen. Und wenn man endlich da ist "Uch, ich muss wieder laufen....")
> Mir persönlich macht das keinen Spaß. Aber schön, wenn man mit so simplen wegrenn Aktionen den Spielern hier Freude bereiten kann.
> 
> Ok, vielleicht werd ich nur alt, mir fällt noch mehr ein aber will nicht alles madig reden. Sorry wenns so rüber kommt.



Endlich mal jemand, der das genauso empfindet. Mir als alter Sack wurde das schon zu Ulduar Zeiten alles massiv zu viel Jump and Run. Und es wurde ab da immer schlimmer. 


Wenn ich an Hodir in Ulduar denke, wird mir immer noch schlecht. Rauf auf den Schnee, runter vom Schnee. Pausenlos rennen, dass der Debuff nicht zu hoch stackt, ab und zu ans Feuer stellen usw usw. Eigentlich ist man seither in jedem einzelnen Bosskampf selbst in popligen Fünfer-Instanzen nur noch am rumrennen, irgendwelchen Sachen ausweichen, irgendwelche Strahlen blockieren, oder Fähigkeiten unterbrechen, hinrennen, wieder zurückrennen, wieder hinrennen... 

Ich komme mir da gar nicht mehr vor wie ein großer Held, sondern eher wie das "Opfer" in einem Itchy und Scratchy Cartoon, 
wenn die Katze pausenlos panisch schreiend hin- und herrennt, um tausend herabstürzenden Ambossen auszuweichen. 
Einfach mal ein ordinärer Tank- und Spank Kampf wäre doch was tolles...

Naja, aber momentan pausiere ich eh, das Wetter ist toll, und Wow ist für mich momentan doch ziemlich ausgelutscht.


----------



## Snee (13. Mai 2011)

Loony555 schrieb:


> ...
> Eigentlich ist man seither in jedem einzelnen Bosskampf selbst in popligen Fünfer-Instanzen nur noch am rumrennen, irgendwelchen Sachen ausweichen, irgendwelche Strahlen blockieren, oder Fähigkeiten unterbrechen, hinrennen, wieder zurückrennen, wieder hinrennen...
> ...
> Ich komme mir da gar nicht mehr vor wie ein großer Held, sondern eher wie das "Opfer" in einem Itchy und Scratchy Cartoon,
> ...



Also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe müsste z.B. die Bastion des Zwielichts so aussehen...
Halfus: Tank, DDs, Heiler vorn Boss. Protoungetüm und die anderen Drachen alle im Koma. Antanken, DDs machen Schaden. Heiler heilen. Boss liegt.
Valiona: Tank, DDs Heiler vor Valiona. Antanken, DDs machen Schaden, Valiona kippt um, Theralion landet direkt auf dem toten Körper von Valiona. Antanken, DDs machen Schaden, Theralion kippt um. 
Rat: Der Rat erschreckt beim Anblick an die Helden und kippt bei Eintritt in seinen raum instant um.
Chogall: Tank, DDs vorn Boss. Damit die Heiler nicht vor Aufregung sterben macht Chogall keinerlei Schaden - Heiler verfallen in ein Koma. Antanken, DDs machen Schaden, Chogall kippt um, Heiler erwachen.
Für die herausragenden und heldenhaften Leistungen bekommt jeder Spieler neben dem Loot noch den Titel "großer Held". Nun können wir in den Wald von Elwyn und endlich den Hoggerraid starten...


----------



## Valdrasiala (13. Mai 2011)

Ich gebe dem Vorposter Loony555 absolut recht. Ein wenig Bewegung ist vollkommen ok, aber momentan komme ich mir auch nur noch wie in einem Jump'n'Run vor. Nehmen wir mal ein paar Beispielbosse:

*Valiona:* zusammenrennen, auseinanderrennen, lila Flächen ausweichen, Feueratem ausweichen, Deep Breath ausweichen. Finde hier die Bewegungsintensität schon recht extrem.
*Rat:* Wasserdurchtränkt-Debuff entfernen, dann immer abwechselnd Wirbelsturm und Erdung holen, Blitzableiter-Debuff. Hier rennt man in Phase 2 irgendwie mehr herum als dass man wirklich was tut. Zumindest bis in die letzte Phase, da rennt nur noch das Melee Camp.
*Omnitron:* auseinander, zusammen, Blitzableiter, Giftblobbs, blaue Flächen als Heiler und beim Feuerdebuff auf die Seite rennen. Ist schon anspruchsvoll als Bewegungslegastheniker und wenn man damit beschäftigt ist, die Leben der Spieler im Auge zu haben.
*Atramedes:* erst langsam bewegen, dann schnell bewegen, Schallwellen ausweichen, dann dauernd bewegen, schneller bewegen, auf alle anderen Spieler achten, die kreuz und quer herumlaufen und hoffen, dass man in der Flugphase schnell genug ist und/oder Glück hat.
Thron der 4 Winde habe ich bisher nur ein Video gesehen und die Bewegung bei Alakir ist schon krass. Immer den Wirbelstürmen ausweichen ginge noch. Aber danach auch noch eine 3D-Variante der Bewegung, also hoch und runter, weiß nicht, ob ich das richtig gut finde.

Ich sagte letztens in der Gilde, dass ich keinen Bock auf Super Mario nach einem 12 Stunden Arbeitstag hätte. Konnte irgendwie nicht jeder verstehen, komisch. Merkwürdig, dass sooooo viele Spieler in BC Karazan so gut fanden. In der Instanz mußte man nicht so extrem viel laufen, es war ein gesundes Mittelmaß und wir alle hatten massig Spaß daran. Aber momentan ist es ZU viel Bewegung geworden. Zumindest für mich. Ich spiele noch, ich genieße das Spiel, aber ich frage mich, ob WoW nicht zu sehr zu Super Mario wird. 

P.S. @ Snee, es geht nicht darum, dass wir alles auf dem Easy Mode haben wollen, es muß nur ein gesundes Mittelmaß bleiben. Nur herumstehen will ich nciht, ich weiche gern mal einigen Fähigkeiten aus. Aber wenn ich vor lauter herumlaufen nciht mehr weiß, wann ich Schaden machen soll oder wann ich heilen kann, dann ist es definitiv zu viel!


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Mai 2011)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Mir als alter Sack wurde das schon zu Ulduar Zeiten alles massiv zu viel Jump and Run. Und es wurde ab da immer schlimmer. Wenn ich an Hodir in Ulduar denke, wird mir immer noch schlecht. Rauf auf den Schnee, runter vom Schnee. Pausenlos rennen, dass der Debuff nicht zu hoch stackt, ab und zu ans Feuer stellen usw usw. Eigentlich ist man seither in jedem einzelnen Bosskampf selbst in popligen Fünfer-Instanzen nur noch am rumrennen, irgendwelchen Sachen ausweichen, irgendwelche Strahlen blockieren, oder Fähigkeiten unterbrechen, hinrennen, wieder zurückrennen, wieder hinrennen...


Als ebenfalls "alter Sack" (also leicht jenseits der 30^^) und daraus folgend Super-Mario-Spieler seit Anfang der 1990er hab ich mit dem vielen "Movement" überhaupt keine Probleme, im Gegenteil. Ich spiele seit jeher nur Melee-Klassen (aktuell Vergelter + Katze) und das aus Leidenschaft und auch wenn Blizzard speziell die aktuellen Instanzen sehr auf Fernkampf-Klassen ausgerichtet hat (ich sag nur Corla in den Schwarzfelshöhlen hc) kann mich das nicht abschrecken. Und weißt Du warum? Weil ICH weiß wie und wann ich mich wohin bewegen muss. Ist dann plötzlich mal ein AoE oder dergleichen in Reichweite derer, die primär Fernkämpfer spielen, kannst Du darauf wetten dass mindestens einer von denen umkippt weil er oder sie einfach nicht aus der Hüfte kommt. Wie denn auch, ist ja sonst gewohnt dazustehen und den Castbalken anzustarren. Als Nahkämpfer bist es gewohnt zu rennen und wirst in der Regel noch leben wenn der Rest am Boden liegt. Ist doch auch ein Grund, sich toll vorzukommen.^^



Loony555 schrieb:


> Einfach mal ein ordinärer Tank- und Spank Kampf wäre doch was tolles...


Jo, ich erinnere Dich da an ICC und allgemein WotLK. Was wurde nicht geheult bei Saurfang, Fauldarm und anderen Bossen? "Null Movement, weitgehend nur rumstehen und Boss klatschen." Erst recht mit 264er oder höherem Equip und steigendem ICC-Buff. Oder schau Dir die WotLK-5er-Dungeons an. Bei welchem Boss (außer vielleicht Skadi) muss man denn groß was machen als draufhauen (Occulus-Endboss zählt nicht^^)? Also ich für meinen Teil bin zumindest mit dieser Entwicklung in Cata sehr zufrieden... die Bosse haben teilweise in 5ern mehr drauf als in alten Raidinis und man muss endlich mal büschen mehr aufpassen, als nur afk-autohit dazustehen und nach 30 Sekunden zu looten.


----------



## Snee (13. Mai 2011)

Das ist doch das schöne an WOW: jeder kann das Spielen was er will... für Leute mit Lust auf kniffelige, lauf- und fähigkeitenintensive Kämpfe gibts halt Raids a la Bastion, PSA und Thron. Wer zwar Raiden will aber mit Bewegung und Co. ein Problem hat geht halt Baradinfestung. Vermutlich wird 2 mal dem Feuer ausweichen nicht zu viel sein, so dass doch eigentlich für alle was dabei ist. Und zur Not kann man ja immer noch Angeln und Kochen :-)

Und wenn ich jetzt an die Beschwerde über 5er-Inis denke... in welcher muss man als DD oder Heiler IMMER rumrennen, ausweichen und unterbrechen??? 

Am Ende bleibts eh dabei: allen wird es Blizz eh nicht recht machen können. Und wer nen Held sein will, der muss halt auch nen heldenhaften Kampf bestehen. Ohne zu sehr auszuholen...aber es wäre doch ein bissl witzlos, wenn sich nen Boss 10 Minuten lang nicht von der Stelle rührt und einfach nur von 10/25 kleinen Männchen langsam aber sicher töten lässt. Einige nennen es Supermario - ich nenne es Abwechslung.


----------



## Dweencore (13. Mai 2011)

Cera2 schrieb:


> Liegen jetzt irgendwo bei 11 Millionen, sprich es haben doch einige aufgehört
> Cata ist ein überragend gutes AddOn, aber auf der Maximalstufe fehlt einfach die Beschäftigung.



Naja immer noch gunug ^^
Wie hoch wann die denn vorher?


----------



## Russelkurt (13. Mai 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> [...] Vermutlich wird 2 mal dem Feuer ausweichen nicht zu viel sein [...]



und selbst das kann manchen noch viel zu schwer sein. wenn ich da an mittwoch denke und meinen wöchentlichen ausflug nach bf10, wo die halbe gruppe 2mal im feuer verreckt ist und ich nachher mit mehr repkosten rauskam, als der boss gold gedroppt hat... 

Die 5er inis finde ich weder zu schwer, noch zu leicht. aber inzwischen bleibt eh alles bei za und zg hängen, was ilvl 346+ hat, oder? die "normalen" 5er hc inis sind mit dem stark verbesserten equip doch leider auch nur noch ein rush-tank&spank gemetzel geworden, wenn man nicht grad nen dd als tank erwischt, der keine lust hatte 30 minuten oder mehr zu warten.


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Mai 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Jo, ich erinnere Dich da an ICC und allgemein WotLK. Was wurde nicht geheult bei Saurfang, Fauldarm und anderen Bossen? "Null Movement, weitgehend nur rumstehen und Boss klatschen." Erst recht mit 264er oder höherem Equip und steigendem ICC-Buff. Oder schau Dir die WotLK-5er-Dungeons an. Bei welchem Boss (außer vielleicht Skadi) muss man denn groß was machen als draufhauen (Occulus-Endboss zählt nicht^^)? Also ich für meinen Teil bin zumindest mit dieser Entwicklung in Cata sehr zufrieden... die Bosse haben teilweise in 5ern mehr drauf als in alten Raidinis und man muss endlich mal büschen mehr aufpassen, als nur afk-autohit dazustehen und nach 30 Sekunden zu looten.



Es gab eine Zeit, da war ICC wirklich angenehm zu spielen. Da gabs keinen 30% Buff und nur wenige haben ICC erfolgreich gecleart. Das fand ich damals durchaus interessant. Ich erinner mich noch an die Zeiten, als Fauldarm bequem in den Berserker ging und man daran Wochen lang scheiterte, zumal wir auch damals wieder bei Magkhar angefangen haben, um weiter Equip sammeln zu können.

Auch HdR waren hart, wenn man nicht gerade PDK oder ICC equipped war. Die Dauer des Kampfes hat da ganz viel ausgemacht.

Das waren noch richtige Raidabende. Da hat man noch den Schlachtzug verlassen, weil die Zeit um war, die man festgesetzt hatte. Durch diese kleinen Belohnungen nebenbei gab es da weniger Frustration mitten im Raid, weil irgendjemand einen Fehler gemacht hat.


----------



## CyberTwin (13. Mai 2011)

Fast food addon im Maxi spar menü so sieht das addon für mich aus...die paar std bis 85 sind ganz nett aber nur 5 gebiete (tol barad mal ausgenommen) dazu nur ne hand voll quest is einfach lächerlich das es sich addon schimpft....patch wäre wohl eher richtig...es ist einfach nur grottenlangweilig auf 85 und viel zu wenig zu tun..

schlechteste addon bis jetzt...glaub auch nich das es nochmal besser wird^^


----------



## Sacrilege (13. Mai 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Das ist doch das schöne an WOW: jeder kann das Spielen was er will... für Leute mit Lust auf kniffelige, lauf- und fähigkeitenintensive Kämpfe gibts halt Raids a la Bastion, PSA und Thron. Wer zwar Raiden will aber mit Bewegung und Co. ein Problem hat geht halt Baradinfestung. Vermutlich wird 2 mal dem Feuer ausweichen nicht zu viel sein, so dass doch eigentlich für alle was dabei ist. Und zur Not kann man ja immer noch Angeln und Kochen :-)
> 
> Und wenn ich jetzt an die Beschwerde über 5er-Inis denke... in welcher muss man als DD oder Heiler IMMER rumrennen, ausweichen und unterbrechen???
> 
> Am Ende bleibts eh dabei: allen wird es Blizz eh nicht recht machen können. Und wer nen Held sein will, der muss halt auch nen heldenhaften Kampf bestehen. Ohne zu sehr auszuholen...aber es wäre doch ein bissl witzlos, wenn sich nen Boss 10 Minuten lang nicht von der Stelle rührt und einfach nur von 10/25 kleinen Männchen langsam aber sicher töten lässt. Einige nennen es Supermario - ich nenne es Abwechslung.



Also bitte, Baradinfestung ist doch kein Raid oO Davon abgesehen ist das etwas ungleichmäßig verteilt - 3 Raids für Super Mario Spieler vs. 1 Pseudo Raid für Leute die keinen Bock auf Jump'n Run haben. Mich selber stört es nicht wenn Bosse Movement erfordern, ist abwechslungsreicher und macht auch Spaß. Aber mit den Cata Raids haben sie es übertrieben, das ist nur mehr blödes rumgerenne und alles andere verkommt zur Nebenbeschäftigung. Genausowenig halte ich was von Todesmechaniken die Irreversibel sind, sprich einmal falsch stehen und instant tot, ohne Chance daß das gegenheilbar oder sonst irgendwie kompensierbar wäre - sowas können sie in die HMs einbauen, im Normalmode hat sowas nix zu suchen.

Ich verstehe nicht wirklich was der Sinn sein soll, daß die Cata Raids unnötig schwer und vorallem komplex gemacht wurden. Wenn man die Cata Einstiegsraids mit dem Wotlk Einstiegsraid vergleicht, also Psa & Co. vs. Naxxramas, da liegen Welten dazwischen (Cata Raids mit ICC zu vergleichen wäre Schwachsinn, man kann nicht einen Einstiegsraid mit einem Endcontent Raid vergleichen). Wozu gibt es denn Hardmodes, sollen sie da den ganzen Quatsch einbauen und die Leute die Herausforderungen wollen, können sich dann dort austoben. Normalmode sollte für Casuals sein, die nach einem Arbeitstag entspannt und mit Spaß raiden wollen und für die "Freaks" gibt es die Hardmodes. Damit wären alle bedient und es würden sich weit weniger Leute beschweren.


----------



## Valdrasiala (13. Mai 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Wozu gibt es denn Hardmodes, sollen sie da den ganzen Quatsch einbauen und die Leute die Herausforderungen wollen, können sich dann dort austoben. Normalmode sollte für Casuals sein, die nach einem Arbeitstag entspannt und mit Spaß raiden wollen und für die "Freaks" gibt es die Hardmodes. Damit wären alle bedient und es würden sich weit weniger Leute beschweren.



Hach, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich habe zwar auch schon alles down auf normal-Modus bis aus die Endbosse, aber nach 4 Monaten raiden sollten in meinen Augen auch durch Casual-Gilden mit stark wechselndem Raid-Personal die Anfangs-Raids durch sein. Sind sie aber nicht überall.


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Hach, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich habe zwar auch schon alles down auf normal-Modus bis aus die Endbosse, aber nach 4 Monaten raiden sollten in meinen Augen auch durch Casual-Gilden mit stark wechselndem Raid-Personal die Anfangs-Raids durch sein. Sind sie aber nicht überall.



Nichtmal 10 Gilden unseres Servers haben 12/12 nhc. Die wenigen guten hängen in HC Instanzen ab, nehmen nur Gildenmitglieder mit wegen der Gildenerfolge/herausforderungen und als unerfahrener Spieler, der im Handelschannel sucht, wird man sogar auf die Ignoreliste gesetzt.


----------



## Grimbär (13. Mai 2011)

Naja ich habs versucht mich zurück zu halten aber mal ganz ehrlich Blizz dreht sich nur noch im Kreis. Die Community is so gigantisch geworden und schreit wie ein Aufgebrachter Weibermob.
Die versuchen alles unter einen Hut zu bringen (PvE (Balancing "Bing the Player not the... scheiß), dann das lumpige PvP 3v3,5v5,RBG). Doch das ist schlicht und ergreifend NICHT möglich.
Ebenso könnte man versuchen ne Kippe in nem Raum mit Wasserstoff anzuzünden ohne Knall. Egal was man tut es wird explodieren. Schau mal in die Foren (englisch wie deutsch) das ist kein 
zusammenspiel mehr sondern ein HickHack. Zg zu schwer nerf Zg zu leicht usw. Klasse im PvP OP nerf. Ahhh Klasse im PvE zu schwach Buff. Ich kann verstehen das die Entwickler nicht mehr wissen wo 
ihnen der Kopf steht. Versucht doch selber mal nen 3 Gänge menü zu kochen wärend 3 Leute euch belehren wollen wie man das besser macht.

Auflistung der Größten Fehler von Blizz:

1. PvP & PvE Nicht zu trennen (eigener und Only Skilltree für PvP) Würde 60-80% des PvE PvP geheule in den Foren unterbinden. bzw. verlagern.
2. Raid IDs gleichzusetzten 10 = 25er (gleicher Loot) Totaler dummfug den das zerstörte (z.b.) auf unserem server sämtliche 25er gilden von 30 guten 25er wurden 5 Top 10er der rest loost ab da das Balancing im 10er hinten und vorne net stimmt (2 Tot = Wipe) da nur 1 BR.
3. Testrealms nicht ernst nehmen. Kp warum aber warum gibts die wenn Bugs die 1000mal gepostet worden sind trotzdem Live gingen ! Siehe BR des DKs in der Arena!!
4. Ruf zu den Waffen ! Richtig gute Idee aber von 5 Tanks die sich melden, haben 4 Stück zum anmelden entweder ihr main HEal,dd an und switchen nach inv in ihr 333er lvl tankgear. Oder Tanken dreist in 372 PvP gear und flamen rum das der Healer scheiße ist (er hat ja 365 durchschnitt)
5. Sinloses und unüberlegtes Patchen was, aus den nicht ausgewerteten Testrealm herrührt. Siehe 4.0.6 nerf DK UH auf 5% STR 4.2. buff DH UH back to 10% STR. Oder der Shadow Patchday geil 12h später nerf (Hotfix). 

Ergo was sich aus der ganzen Liste herrauskristallisiert ist das Blizz vermutlich 50% der früheren Leistung in ein Neues MMO steckt um uns zu überraschen. Denn egal was Ihr sagt Blizz ist und bleibt eine der besten Schmieden der Welt.


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Hach, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich habe zwar auch schon alles down auf normal-Modus bis aus die Endbosse, aber nach 4 Monaten raiden sollten in meinen Augen auch durch Casual-Gilden mit stark wechselndem Raid-Personal die Anfangs-Raids durch sein. Sind sie aber nicht überall.


Nein sind sie nicht. Nicht mal annähernd. Auch ich hab bisher grad mal 5/12 gelegt. Aber war es nicht genau das was 2 Jahre lang in WotLK bemängelt und beweint wurde? Dass jeder alles durch hatte? Dass ein frischer 80er Twink sofort und ohne große Umstände durch ICC (den sogenannten Endcontent!!) geschleift wurde? Wollten doch alle dass es endlich wieder schwerer wird. Haben sich doch alle auf Cata und den deftigen Schwierigkeitsgrad gefreut. Tjo, jetzt isse da, die Herausforderung - und schon wehklagen wieder alle. Die einen sind halt besser und kommen schneller voran, die anderen sind halt die gemächlichen Durchschnittsspieler (wie ich) und bleiben dafür eben auch weiter zurück. Ist doch das "Classic-/ BC-Feeling", nach dem alle geschrien hatten in WotLK oder?

Man kanns halt nicht jedem recht machen, ist nunmal so.^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (13. Mai 2011)

Klar Doofkatze, die wenigen erfolgreichen Raids haben meist absolut homogenes Personal, d.h. wenig wechselnde Spieler mit genug Zeit etc. Meist sind die Gilden, die jetzt HC raiden bzw durch haben, im 25er unterwegs, dort sind ja bekanntlich auch Fehler von Spielern verzeihbarer als im 10er. 
Wenn ich meinen Server betrachte (ja, auf Khaz'goroth vergeht die Zeit halt etwas langsamer), sind auf Allianz- und Hordeseite auch nur jeweils 10 Gilden durch den Normalmodus durch und tümmeln sich jetzt in den Hardmodes. 

Ich frage mich jetzt schon, wie viele verschiedene Dinge gleichzeitig man in den T12 bzw in den T13 Raids machen muß. Ich schaue mir bewußt noch keine Videos an von den Ensidia- und wie sie alle heißen Raids in den Feuerlanden, ich lasse mich gern überraschen. Aber ich habe so meine Bedenken...


----------



## Ayuda (13. Mai 2011)

@Fremder123: So ist das in Foren... die die nicht rumheulen sondern zufrieden sind, spielen nämlich... und lungern nicht gelangweilt in Foren


----------



## Merandis (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nach 2 Jahre Pause... vor 10 Tagen einen Testaccount gemacht, getestet und bin wieder voller Flamme.
Viele, für mich, nützliche Komfortfunktionen. Alleine das mit dem skillen (für mich ja auch neu), bzw. die neuen geänderten Skillbäume und Fähigkeiten. Nicht zuletzt ist es einfach die Spielwelt, die nur voller lieblicher Details strotzt. Die ganzen Sidekicks und Eastereggs. Das macht die Liebe zu Spiel aus. Inzwischen gibt es ja realtiv "viele" ähnliche MMORPG's, vom Menü und der Bedienung und Spielelementen, aber diese Welt, die etwas verspielt erscheint aufgrund diesem Grafikstil. Das wirkt so homogen. Nach meinen Ausflügen zu ein paar Konkurrenzprodukten kann ich zumindest für mich sagen, dass es inhaltlich wunderschön ist. Allerdings hab ich auch gemerkt, dass ein Teil der Community nicht wirklich..."homogen" ist... und offenbar leider auch nie wird. Ich hoffe, ich finde eine Gilde die passt. Davon hängt natürlich auch viel von der Langzeitmotivation ab.

Grüße


----------



## Snee (13. Mai 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Also bitte, Baradinfestung ist doch kein Raid oO Davon abgesehen ist das etwas ungleichmäßig verteilt - 3 Raids für Super Mario Spieler vs. 1 Pseudo Raid für Leute die keinen Bock auf Jump'n Run haben. Mich selber stört es nicht wenn Bosse Movement erfordern, ist abwechslungsreicher und macht auch Spaß. Aber mit den Cata Raids haben sie es übertrieben, das ist nur mehr blödes rumgerenne und alles andere verkommt zur Nebenbeschäftigung. Genausowenig halte ich was von Todesmechaniken die Irreversibel sind, sprich einmal falsch stehen und instant tot, ohne Chance daß das gegenheilbar oder sonst irgendwie kompensierbar wäre - sowas können sie in die HMs einbauen, im Normalmode hat sowas nix zu suchen.



Also bitte, stumpf auf einer Stelle stehen und ohne jegliche Bossmechanik auf ein steifes Monster einkloppen wollen ist kein Raid. So langsam geht mir die Begrifflichkeit Jump'n Run aufn Keks... kein Raid verlangt von Spielern das Hüpfen ^^ Und alles andere verkommt eben nicht zur Nebenbeschäftigung! Und ab und an muss man ein bissl kiten, unterbrechen, cc setzen und und und. Und was spricht gegen eine Todesmechanik die Irreversibel ist? Obwohl... so viele gibt es auch in den Raids nicht wirklich... bzw. ich habe sie noch nicht entdeckt... würde mich über Beispiele sehr freuen. 

Würde gerne mal ein bissl ins Detail gehen: Bastion des Zwielichts aus Sicht eines Range-DDs
Halfus: 
Dmg auf Drache 1, Dmg auf Drache 2, Dmg auf Halfus. Bewegungsintensiv? Eventuell mal ein paar Meter nach links oder rechts gehen. 
Valiona: 
Verteilt stehen, Dmg auf Drache1, kurz Kuscheln, verteilen und Dmg auf Drache1 (sollte der Drache auf die Idee kommen mir Feuer ins Gesicht zu blasen durch den Drachen laufen). Dmg auf Drache2, aus groß dunkel leuchtender Voidzone raus. Bewegungsintensiv? Ja, aber nicht wirklich komplex
Rat: 
Dmg auf Rat1 oder Rat2, wenn Debuff abbekommen kurz einmal einige Meter vor ins Feuer und zurück. Dmg auf Rat3 oder Rat 4. Windbuff und Erdungsbuff im Wechsel von 30 Sekunden holen. Rat5 Dmg auf Boss und nicht kuscheln. Bewegungsintensiv? Nein
Halfus: Dmg auf Boss, Dmg auf Add, Dmg auf Add, Dmg auf Boss. Das wiederholt sich bis zum Ableben vom Endboss der Bastion. Bewegungsintensiv? Ein paar Meter nach links oder rechts oder vorne ausweichen. 

In welchem dieser Kämpfe gibt es eine Todeszone die instant killt? In welchem dieser Kämpfe wird ach so viel Jump'n Run verlangt, dass man sich auf seine Hauptaufgabe (DD = Damage) nicht konzentrieren kann?


----------



## Valdrasiala (13. Mai 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nein sind sie nicht. Nicht mal annähernd. Auch ich hab bisher grad mal 5/12 gelegt. Aber war es nicht genau das was 2 Jahre lang in WotLK bemängelt und beweint wurde? Dass jeder alles durch hatte? Dass ein frischer 80er Twink sofort und ohne große Umstände durch ICC (den sogenannten Endcontent!!) geschleift wurde? Wollten doch alle dass es endlich wieder schwerer wird. Haben sich doch alle auf Cata und den deftigen Schwierigkeitsgrad gefreut. Tjo, jetzt isse da, die Herausforderung - und schon wehklagen wieder alle. Die einen sind halt besser und kommen schneller voran, die anderen sind halt die gemächlichen Durchschnittsspieler (wie ich) und bleiben dafür eben auch weiter zurück. Ist doch das "Classic-/ BC-Feeling", nach dem alle geschrien hatten in WotLK oder?
> 
> Man kanns halt nicht jedem recht machen, ist nunmal so.^^



Sorry, ich muß mich dann wohl nochmals anders ausdrücken. 
NEIN, ich will keinen absoluten Easy Mode mit Boss umnuken - fertig. Den habe ich bereits in Tol Barad, da muß ich als Heiler nur decursen und das wars.
Ich möchte aber im *Anfangsraid*, was PSA und BOT nunmal sind, keine unnötig extremen Begegnungen im Normalmodus. 

Natürlich möchte ich, dass man sich, wenn man 85 ist, in einer normalen Reihenfolge ausrüstet: Normal-Inis -> Heros Tier 1 -> Heros Tier 2 und Raid Tier 1 -> Raid Tier 2 etc. Und diese sollten einen steigenden Schwierigkeitsgrad haben, d.h. der Einstiegsraid sollte recht einfach zu bewältigen sein, zumindest auf normal. Was in den Hardmodes abgeht, das ist ein jeweils anderes Blatt Papier. 

Auf dieses _"Level 80, juhuu, auf nach ICC"_ kann ich gern verzichten, das fand ich damals auch schon etwas merkwürdig.

P.S. In der Auflistung der größten Fehler Blizzards fehlt, dass PvP Items beim Itemlevel für Instanzen berücksichtigt werden. Und weiterhin, dass dieses Itemlevel NICHT berücksichtigt, was der Charakter tatsächlich angezogen hat, sondern auch Bank und Inventar einbezieht. 



			
				Snee schrieb:
			
		

> In welchem dieser Kämpfe gibt es eine Todeszone die instant killt? In welchem dieser Kämpfe wird ach so viel Jump'n Run verlangt, dass man sich auf seine Hauptaufgabe (DD = Damage) nicht konzentrieren kann?



Ich bitte Dich, meine nächsten Aussagen mal aus der Sicht eines Heilers zu sehen, der mehr zu beachten hat (und zwar genau 10 Lebensbalken) als ein DD, der *mehr oder weniger* stumpf seine Tastenrota drückt:

Omnitron. Versuch mal stehenzubleiben, wenn die Blobbs kommen.
Valiona. Geh mal nicht in die Gruppe, wenn du den lila Pfeil auf dem Kopf hast.
Rat. Versuche mal, den mit dem Blitzableiter und die darum stehenden (ja, es ist deren Schuld, ich weiß, aber als Heiler bügelt man nunmal nur noch die Fehler anderer aus) zu heilen, während man auf die andere Seite des Raums muß, weil beide Wirbel genau dort sind


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> P.S. In der Auflistung der größten Fehler Blizzards fehlt, dass PvP Items beim Itemlevel für Instanzen berücksichtigt werden. Und weiterhin, dass dieses Itemlevel NICHT berücksichtigt, was der Charakter tatsächlich angezogen hat, sondern auch Bank und Inventar einbezieht.


Das ist in der Tat fragwürdig. Mein Katzen-Twink konnte auch bereits in heroische Instanzen trotz eigentlich noch zu niedriger Ausrüstung - nur weil ich den 359er Alchistein für Tanks im Inventar hatte. Das hat die Wertung so gepusht dass der DF-Türsteher mir freundlich alle Portale in Heros öffnete. Hier sollte in der Tat noch nachgebessert werden, denn auch jetzt noch hat die Item-Hürde durchaus ihren Grund, zumindest wenn man komplett random geht (mit der Gilde kann es etwas nerven, wenn man einen Twink intern zum ausstatten durchziehen will, aber dafür ist der DF ja nicht hauptsächlich da).


----------



## Snee (13. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ich bitte Dich, meine nächsten Aussagen mal aus der Sicht eines Heilers zu sehen, der mehr zu beachten hat (und zwar genau 10 Lebensbalken) als ein DD, der *mehr oder weniger* stumpf seine Tastenrota drückt:
> Omnitron. Versuch mal stehenzubleiben, wenn die Blobbs kommen.
> Valiona. Geh mal nicht in die Gruppe, wenn du den lila Pfeil auf dem Kopf hast.
> Rat. Versuche mal, den mit dem Blitzableiter und die darum stehenden (ja, es ist deren Schuld, ich weiß, aber als Heiler bügelt man nunmal nur noch die Fehler anderer aus) zu heilen, während man auf die andere Seite des Raums muß, weil beide Wirbel genau dort sind



Alle von dir genannten Situationen töten weder nen DD noch dich als Heiler instant! 
Omnitorn: als Heiler stehe ich nie direkt bei den Blobbs. Aufgabe der DDs ist es, diese zu verlangsamen und umzuhauen. Sollte doch mal ein Blobb ausgerechnet mich anvisiert haben, nicht verlangsamt worden sein und immer noch leben, wenn er nach ner langen Ansage/Castzeit überhaupt in meiner Nähe auftaucht.... ja, dann muss ich mich bewegen. Aber instant tot bin ich nicht, sobald Blobbs erscheinen.
Valiona: auch hier bin ich nicht instant tot, wenn ich nen lila Pfeil aufm Kopf habe. Wir spielen scheinbar ne andere Taktik als ihr: bei uns gibt es 2 Camps, so dass niemand wegen nem Lila Pfeil auch nur nen Meter laufen muss. 
Rat: da man genügend Zeit hat, um sich den Buff durch den Wirbel/Erdungsfeld zu holen, kann auch hier nicht von instant tot die Rede sein. Auch der Blitzableiter tötet niemanden instant. Ein einziger Spieler bekommt den Blitzableiter. Dieser Spieler stellt sich ein bissl außerhalb. Wohl nicht wirkliche eine Herausforderung, oder?

Ich möchte nicht darauf hinaus, dass die Bosse in Bastion oder gesamt Cata totaler freeloot sind. Aber hier zu erzählen, dass so viel instant tötet und es nur Jump'n Run ist, dass ist einfach schlichtweg falsch. 

EDIT: 
eine alte Weisheit: kenne deinen Feind ;-) wenn die einzelnen Teilnehmer vom Raid verstehen, was beim Kampf passiert, dann ist das in der Regel schon die halbe Miete. Hierzu mal ein schönes Beispiel ausm Raid-Thread geklaut: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=r2tfsnuA2UA


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ich bitte Dich, meine nächsten Aussagen mal aus der Sicht eines Heilers zu sehen, der mehr zu beachten hat (und zwar genau 10 Lebensbalken) als ein DD, der *mehr oder weniger* stumpf seine Tastenrota drückt:
> 
> Omnitron. Versuch mal stehenzubleiben, wenn die Blobbs kommen.
> Valiona. Geh mal nicht in die Gruppe, wenn du den lila Pfeil auf dem Kopf hast.
> Rat. Versuche mal, den mit dem Blitzableiter und die darum stehenden (ja, es ist deren Schuld, ich weiß, aber als Heiler bügelt man nunmal nur noch die Fehler anderer aus) zu heilen, während man auf die andere Seite des Raums muß, weil beide Wirbel genau dort sind


Bitte stattgegeben... und zwar aus dem einfachen Grund weil ich ebenfalls Heiler bin. Ich spiele Holypaladin und heile bei uns die Tanks.

Omnitron. Versuch mal stehenzubleiben, wenn die Blobbs kommen.: Also wenn ich anvisiert werde muss ich nur kurz ein paar Schritte laufen (wenn überhaupt), dann haben unsere DDs die plattgemacht. Kann passieren dass ein Tank kurz außer Reichweite ist, aber dann geh ich eben wieder ein paar Schritte zurück. Kein Thema.

Valiona. Geh mal nicht in die Gruppe, wenn du den lila Pfeil auf dem Kopf hast.: Wir haben uns eine Taktik ausgesucht, wo in Phase 2 sowieso ALLE vor Theralion stehen, so dass sich der Meteorschaden besser aufteilt. Bewegen muss man sich somit "nur" bei der Magie, dem Atem von Valiona und der lila Pfütze. Auch nicht sonderlich schlimm.

Da ich auch im PvP (Arena/ BG) heile, bin ich es sowieso gewohnt mich zu bewegen und währenddessen zu heilen... wenn jemand "das bisschen Movement" im Raid nicht mit Heilung zu verbinden weiß sollte er/ sie einfach zur Übung ein wenig intensiver PvP betreiben, dann klappt das auch im PvE. Ehrenwort.^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (13. Mai 2011)

Nach dem soundsovielten Male sind diese Bosse letztendlich auch kein Problem mehr, das bestreite ich ja gar nicht. 

Ja, auch wir (und damit ich als Pala-Heiler) legen inzwischen auch den Rat im First Try, wenn mal wieder nicht die DDs gepennt (nicht auf die Prozentzahlen geachtet) haben und das Elementiumungeheuer somit übermachtig wird.
Ja, auch wir haben nur noch selten einen Toten zu beklagen bei Valiona. Übrigens, ja, unsere Taktik ist anders, ich finde diese sehr gut und seitdem wir diese machen, ist es immer ein First Try geworden. Übrigens, sobald man nicht ganz volles Leben hat mit einem lila Pfeil über dem Kopf und GANZ alleine steht, ist man definitiv tot. Bei mir waren es mal 120k, die ich abbekommen habe, aber das nur btw.

Aber mit der Übung kommt die Routine, das ist in Super Mario nicht anders. Heute laufe ich nach vorn, nach links, nach oben und zur Not werfe ich auch ein /winken ein, wenn es der Bossmechanik dienlich ist. Aber ich schaue kritisch auf die nächsten Raids, weil das Thema Bewegung hat sich extrem gesteigert und Fehler sind immer weniger erlaubt. Einen Fehler darf man sich mal erlauben, aber niemals mehrere. 

Und nein, nix PvP für mich, ich spiele nicht umsonst auf einem PvE Server. Für mich ist WoW eine Möglichkeit abzuschalten, ich brauche es nicht, von einem Schurken 20 Sekunden im Stunlock gehalten zu werden oder von einem Krieger mehr oder weniger geonehittet werden.

Im PvP messe ich mich lieber in Spielen wie LoL.


----------



## Snee (13. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Übrigens, sobald man nicht ganz volles Leben hat mit einem lila Pfeil über dem Kopf und GANZ alleine steht, ist man definitiv tot. Bei mir waren es mal 120k, die ich abbekommen habe, aber das nur btw.



Du kippst nicht* instant* um, sobald du nen lila Pfeil über dir hast. Egal ob du alleine stehst oder in Gruppe. Möchte mich nicht festlegen, aber du hast irgendwas um die 5 sekunden, um nicht mehr alleine zu stehen. Wenn du nach 5 Sekunden immer noch alleine stehst, dann bist du durch den Treffer nen onehit.


----------



## Valdrasiala (13. Mai 2011)

Snee, es ging mir nicht um instants. Es ging mir um Dinge, die einen komplett aus den Latschen hauen, wenn man es mal verpennt oder nicht sieht.
Aber das sind Kleinigkeiten, die sollten wir hier nicht diskutieren ;-) Ich bitte dann mein Ablenken von Deiner Frage zu entschuldigen ^^


----------



## Snee (13. Mai 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Genausowenig halte ich was von Todesmechaniken die Irreversibel sind, sprich einmal falsch stehen und instant tot, ohne Chance daß das gegenheilbar oder sonst irgendwie kompensierbar wäre - sowas können sie in die HMs einbauen, im Normalmode hat sowas nix zu suchen.



Das war die Vorlage, auf die sich meine Aussagen bezogen hatten :-) aber recht hast du... geht am Thema langsam vorbei ^^

Ich mag Cata und die neuen Raidinstanzen :-)


----------



## Sacrilege (13. Mai 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Du kippst nicht* instant* um, sobald du nen lila Pfeil über dir hast. Egal ob du alleine stehst oder in Gruppe. Möchte mich nicht festlegen, aber du hast irgendwas um die 5 sekunden, um nicht mehr alleine zu stehen. Wenn du nach 5 Sekunden immer noch alleine stehst, dann bist du durch den Treffer nen onehit.



Das mit den 5 sek. ist schon ausreichend Zeit um nicht alleine zu stehen, keine Frage. Dennoch halte ich es für einen Normalmode Raid nicht zwingend nötig daß man dann instant tot ist wenn man es mal verpennt und NICHT zu anderen läuft.

Wäre vergleichbar mit Sindragosa, da hatte man auch genug Zeit um sich richtig hinter den Eisblock zu stellen - wurde man getroffen überlebte man es aber (nur im HM nicht). Das meinte ich mit Todesmechaniken, die müssen im Normalmode nicht wirklich sein.

Aber das ist eher eine Kleinigkeit, weit schlimmer ist der Super Mario Style der Bosskämpfe^^


----------



## Dropz (13. Mai 2011)

Ich finde es immernoch gut


----------



## Squirmaster (13. Mai 2011)

Jedesmal herlich wie sich die 2 parteien versuchen zu übertrumpfen XD

1. Natürlich geht es blizzard bzw Activison-Blizzard nicht um die leidenschaft zu dem spiel sondern um das geld was es erbringt, aus dem einfachen grund weil sie damit geld verdienen wollen da es eine firma wie jede andere ist!

2. Der Aspekt das kleine gilden verdrängt werde und es keine random raids gibt stimmt so auch nicht ganz, bei uns auf Nathrezim gibt es fast jeden tag Random raids die oft bis zu den endbossen kommen, oder gar die endbosse selbst legen! Dagegen sieht es auf der allianz seite genau anders aus, dort gibt es in einer woche nicht mal ein random raid. Also einfach server bzw fraktionsabhängig!

3. Die community ist genauso wie sie immer war, nur die leute nehmen oft alles viel zu persöhnlich bzw vergessen das es ein spiel ist, wenn ich random heros gehe treffe ich zu 90% eigentlich nur auf nette leute, und die restlichen 10% die meinen rumzu stänkern, werden einfach ignoriert !

4. Die Wartenzeiten haben sich auch extrem verändert, Wenn ich mich als tank anmelden muss ich teilweise bis zu 5min warten, als heiler oft nur noch 3-5min und dds im schnitt auch nur noch 10 bis max 20min !

5@ spectrumizer, du scheinst wohl den ersten post nicht ganz verstanden haben, ihm ging es darum das die leidenschaft von blizzard zu wow raus ist und nicht seine zu wow!
Und Firun hat sagt halt treffend, es ist eine firma und der ihr einzigen ziel ist geld verdienen, das möglichst viel und möglichst ohne aufwand.

6. Wieso soll die anpassung an die massentauglichkeit schlecht sein? Ich finde es gut das auch neu einsteiger und Gelegenheits spieler auch die gelegenheit auch die raids zu sehen!
Und für die "pro" spieler, ich könnte wetten das alle die im moment meckern das das spiel viel zu einfach ist, Keine 13/13 HC haben!
Ich finde auch die klassen anpassung gut, so kann man auch 10er aufbauen ohne auch wichtige Buffs bzw klassen verzichen zu müssen!
Genauso das dursch rushen, war in wotlk genauso wie jetz erst mit epischen equip möglich!
Ich denke die meisten leute die sich über wow bzw blizzard beschweren bzw aufrege haben einfach andere probleme welche sie auf das spiel übertragen!

Zudem, wem das spiel nicht gefällt oder die community kann ja gerne aufhören, es wird ja keiner gezwungen 

So das waren meine 2 cent


----------



## Zwizazadera (13. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Herbst 2010 - im Büro von Jean-Bernard Lévy
> 
> Vivendi: "Bis Weihnachten muss das Spiel in den Regalen stehen, sondern verlieren wir u. U. Millionen!"
> 
> ...



Blizzard ist und war der ERSTE Spiele Entwickler der sich einen Publisher gekauft hat !!!! 

Vivendi gehört Blizzard und nicht umgekehrt 

Von daher dreh deine Konversation mal schön um.


Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## viti87 (13. Mai 2011)

das spiel ist wirklich wunderbar, mir selbst gefällt cata sehr gut. ich habe auch eine lange pause eingelegt und wollte mit cata wieder ordentlich durchsteigen.

nur bei der comm. habe ich bisher immer schlechte erfahrungen machen müssen. da ich erst vor kurzem wieder eingestiegen bin, finde ich einfach keine gilde bzw. raidgrp. mein equip reicht völlig aus, aber mitgenommen wird man nur(jedenfalls bisher so erlebt) mit exp.

das drückt schon am verständis gegenüber den anderen.

versteht mich nicht falsch, es ist bisher das beste spiel, was ich gespielt habe. aber die community ist dermaßen asozial und egoistisch, dass es gute menschen einfach vergrault.


----------

